# 11 Lucky Ladies



## Beckwm

Dear 11 Lucky Ladies

This is the start of a new, positive thread for 11 ladies who all had FETs in Jan 2010. 
We've had an incredible journey to date, blasted away the national average for BFPs on FETs and bonded together in a way only gals can.

Some of us have been successful, some not.  
But we're all hopeful, always. 

And we're all lucky, even though at this moment, some of us doubt it. We have amazing partners who are taking the fertility journey with us. Men who have helped us to inject those darned drugs, who have listened to our highs and our lows, and who have funded countless pregnancy tests!

TEST DATES: 
Beckwm 31 Jan.  but then m/c  - but am trying again naturally.
Lmt4179th Feb.  
Eli1000 11th Feb. 
Fingerscrossed 11th Feb Not this time.  
Pumpkinbelly 11th Feb.  
Charlie 10th Feb.  
Gemma 13th Feb. Not this time.  
Jo82 15th Feb.  
Pinkpixie 20th Feb. Not this time. 
Roxy1984 22nd Feb but tested early.  
Louisa - 22nd Feb. AF due on 20th

Big up the 11 Lucky Ladies.           

Beck


----------



## Louisa33

I'm here.. I hope I'm lucky this time.....if I avoid evil pee sticks and am good  

Lou


----------



## Beckwm

Hurrah!


----------



## Jo82

Beck....what a lovely post for the start of the thread, got me crying again. 

Thanks for all your well wishes, it really means a lot right now. I know there's always a chance but I am also realistic and know that 56.2 would low 14dpo but at 21dpo (ov being thaw day) i know that it's pretty impossible. Embies don't implant 
that late. The only thing I can hope is that if this pg isn't sucessful then I hope it has a straight forward finish. I run the risk of eptopic if my levels stay the same, I've had some backache earlier in the week and pain near my hip. I would sooner just everything happen naturally then have to have a drug to sort it out. 

Beck...you have been an insirpation throughout all of this and even though my heart is tearing in 2 I would like to be part of this group we have because your right we have got close


----------



## Jo82

(sorry iPod lost my end of writing!) 

We have got close and we all lucky for lots of reasons, our partners, the friends we make on the journey and the strength we gain on the way. 

Getting a bfp as given me hope...yes it is more than likely being taken away as I type but there is hope. Our problems is that the sperm can't fertilize the eggs but icis as overcome that. Now all we have to do is get them to stay. One step closer each time. 

Much love to you all xxx


----------



## lucy2013

Hi Beck 

Thank you for doing this so lovely to keep in touch 

Jo    Im sorry to hear about your day but please try and stay positive till you know for sure. I had the same last oct after a IVF cycle i had one blast put back and had a very faint positive on day 14 i took one the evening after and it was even fainter but i was still hopefull things were ok when i was 5weeks and 1day i started bleeding while on my holiday and it was just awfull. I was spotting so still had bit of hope everything might still be ok 2days later i was still spotting and was having pains by this time and i went to a and e with dh we had the blood test done and level came back at 22 i was heartbroken as for the past week i was sure everything was ok i had lots of symptoms too which made it even worse. I no what your going through Jo but please stay positive till you no that really does not seem to low for the ammount of weeks you are the doctor said to us that the 22was still in normal range and i was 5weeks plus 3days by then. 

Hi to everyone else and     to those who need one

How is everyone doing? 

Charlie xxx


----------



## lucy2013

sorry forgot to tick notify me of replies


----------



## Eli1000

Hey girls  

aww beck   what a lovely intro to this group.   I was so proud i read it out to my DH who said..aww, can I join too!!! Girls only im afraid!!  

Jo im sending out lots of babyglue to u at this very difficult time. i     so much that your levels increase on Monday. Im hoping you just implanted late.... what day did u have the spotting?? Ive even been reading the hcg level thread to find out info for you. have your personal pee sticks become any darker or have u avoided them? 

Louisa..when is test date? Beck i think u should add the list to your first post so we can remember dates etc. 

AFM..im so hungry. I asked DH to go to the chippy but he wont ...grrr!! said it will only make u feel sick because its so greasy...it used to make me feel sick before pregnancy so thats what he was referring to. Maybe he thinks im putting on a bit of chub and its his kind way of avoiding telling me. he has witnessed me polish off a pack of Jammy dodgers much to his disgust   I used to be such a health freak...all health low fat foods, no junk, gym, yoga u name it i did it. Now i just eat, type and sleep  

Hi Charlie..hows u hun?

El xxx


----------



## Beckwm

Test dates now on original post. Hope have worded it all OK. Pls check to see if I have the correct dates.
Bx


----------



## pinkpixie

duh have posted the below on the origonal thread not this one!!!


Jo     try not to give up hope even though i cant imagine how hard it is for you like Eli says could be a late implanter   that it is good news for you on Monday. 

Louisa Are you testing before you go to work or after       

Eli have heard other good things about Liverpool so weighing up there or Leeds  mmm chippy i am really hungry at the mo at least u have an excuse  

Beck what alovely post it made me cry (in a good way)

Lmt, Charlie and Roxy how are u all

afm - starting to feel a bit better looking into which clinic we want to use next which is keeping me occupied.  Have to be careful as have habit of not dealing with stuff when it happens keeping myself busy and then it hits me a lot harder later on.  Am looking forward to riding my horse tomorrow as havent been to yard during the 2 weeks he wont recognise me !!!


----------



## lmt417

Pinkpixie - I did the same! Thought I'd post on both til I know the old thread is done & didnt want poor Louisa to think we were abandoning her  

Eli - I have been trying to eat healthily but DH caught me stuffing my face with a tunnocks snowball today - oops!!! The baby/babies must have been hungry!!  

Jo - I said it on the other thread too - I am   for you.  

Well I'm curling on the couch with DH tonight to watch Slumdog Millionaire (I must be the only person in the world who hasnt seen it!) DH has crisps and munchies but i'm not allowed   I have some non-alcoholic Cobra beer and some stuffed olives instead!  

Lmt x


----------



## Jo82

Thanks girlies   got my parents coming up tomorrow, think they just want to be here. They wanted to come up tonight but couldn't cope with their grief as well as mine and df's. Df is finally talking, he's hit him really hard. He didn't really speak for hours. Heard him on the phone to his mate though, he's devastated. More so than the bfn last year maybe. He's so
fed up of it all. He seems a bit better now he's talked a bit. 

As for implantation...I had the pains 2dp3dt so around 3rd feb and the spotting around the 6-7th. If anything I think my levels have been caught on the way down. The nausea and light-headedness stopped  a couple of days ago. Just praying it's not ectopic. 

Lmt...I haven't seen slumdog millionaire yet either. 

Pp...think we will be looking around for another clinic as well. It's good to keep busy but as you said you need time to grief. Are you back at work on mon? Think I'm going to stay off until I know the final result.

Charlie...it's so hard isn't it. It feels so wrong.

El...hope you are ok

louisa...keeping my fingers crossed for you all weekend   

Xxx


----------



## lucy2013

Morning everyone well i am so low i have started bleeding today exactly the same day i had a miscarriage last pregnancy life can be so so cruel at times i am going to hospital this morning fpr a blood test i no its over again cant belive i now have had 3miscarriages in a row i dont understand why i have to keep going through this     

Sorry to be negative but i dont know how to be i am heartbroken i really am

charlie xx


----------



## Jo82

Charlie...my heart goes out to you. I really hope it's not a m/c but I guess if your anything like me you just know. It isn't right that this happens. I'm hoping you get good news on your blood test.

Afm: I finally managed to sleep all night last night. Not slept
great all week with worrying. With work we are always told to value our gut instinct as it's actually your mind picking up on little changes that gives you that 'feeling'. Feel like my mind has been put to rest now I know for sure that something is wrong and I will more than likely m/c when I stop the pesseries...if it's not ectopic.  

Anyway how's everyone else doing? Anyone got anything nice planned for the weekend? I really want wine but don't dare...silly but the 0.01% of me thinks 'what if...' I will wait until next week. I'm actually dreading seeing my parents as they are so upset for us. Up to yet I'm holding it together just but as soon as they get here think i'll crack again. 

Xxx


----------



## lucy2013

Hi all well its over for me   so sad i got to 5weeks 3days last time and started bleeding the exact same day nice hey? I have been in so much pain this morning such bad cramps 

I will be taking a week of to help me sort my head out will be booking docs app monday to get refered to a miscarriage clinic as now had 3in a row and all before 6weeks i no there must be somthing wrong now.

I am so sad i have been crying all morning got a bad headach now though life can be so cruel at times.

Charlie xx


----------



## Louisa33

Charlie hun I am so so sorry.  Don't know what to say.  Take care hun.       

L


----------



## Eli1000

hi girls,

Sad day today for you girls, Jo and charlie   I cant think of any words or advice that would make you feel better at this moment because I know you must be feeling truly devastated. I had a natural chemical pregnancy in October08 where I got my BFP and then watched the tests get lighter as each day went by before AF arrived. I was heartbroken but it was a suprise natural BFP which for some reason i do not think is as bad as when we have endured treatment. Im so sorry girls, i want to say to u both that i hope and pray its just an implantation bleed charlie and that Jo's levels will rise by monday, but i dont think it will help your feelings right now. Take all the time u need to grieve and have lots of cuddles with your families.  

Elixxx


----------



## pinkpixie

Jo    still hope that your results on monday bring good news but i do know what you mean when you have a feeling something isnt right.  Life is so cruel my heart goes out for you and DF it is so hard for them as well.  Let your parents be there for you it is so hard cos this effects everyone.  My family have been so upset for me when it hasnt worked and it must be so much worse for you .  YOu are right to take the time off work until you know you need to rest and give your body time to recover as well.  I had to go back on thurs as no leave left sat in the car crying thurs morning but it did help to keep me occupied.

Charlie    am so sorry hopefully the doc will be able to help it is so cruel that you ahve to go through this 3 times before they will do anything.  Be kind to yourself

Louisa how are you holding up

Eli how are u?

Lmt did you enjoy slumdog

Roxy hi hope you are ok

Beck how are you

AFM was nice to go and see my horse today and riding does really help lift my mood.  Am feeling a bit rubbish as got a cough so not sleeping.  Am also having the same pains i had during the 2ww really low burning pains will have to go to doc if they continue.  Got my hopes up a little bit last night as had lots of blue veins on my boobs and have heard of woman bleeding and thn still being pregant so tested this morning and it was still BFN.  I know the docs wont believe me but i do think that something had started to happen this cycle and then went wrong as my temp was so high and AF was really bad (heavy and a lot of clots sorry if TMI).

hope tomorrow is a better day for everyone
xx
h


----------



## lucy2013

Thank you pinkpixie

i am doing ok just so sad we are going through this again,  My mum came over today and dh parents and they were so upset for us its true they go through all this with us and it must be so hard for them to see us like this at this time. 

How are you feeling? thinking of you    time is a healer even though you dont feel like it at the min and i sure dont yet but i guess it will only make us stronger 

Charlie xxx


----------



## Jo82

So sad for you Charlie...it's heartbreaking isn't it. It is the most heart wrenching pain and it seems to just hit. I know one minute I seem to be holding it together and then bang the tears start. 

Ended up going to my mums today and to see my grandma. It was nice as
they were supportive but not openly upset. My grandma was lovely as ever, she gave birth to a still-born baby at 7 months by herself. She is such a strong woman...such an inspiration. She just picks herself up and deals with whatever life throws at her. It helped...

Pp...it's hard isn't it but going back to work can help. I'm only staying off at the minute cos I'm a mental health nurse and it's too hard to help people with their problems when
all this is going on. Especially as I work with criminals. 

Hi to everyone xxx


----------



## lucy2013

Hi Jo

Bless your grandma sounds such a strong women going through that.

I was ok going back to working after my 1st and 2nd miscarriage but this one has hit me quite bad to be honest so i need a good week of i no it will help me i will get docs app sorted to be refered to a miscarriage clinic so i no im doing something. and have follow up a clinic to ask about steriods next cycle as i really think i will need them now. I read a article in the paper this lady had 18 miscarriages in a row and she found out she had raised natural killer cells which is what i have been tested for and have found i have them slightly raised. she was put on steriods and she had a baby girl after 18 miscarriages so i think thats the way forward for me.

Its hard feeling like this cause i am so so lucky to have my little Boy but it dont stop or take the pain away for wanting another child. He keeps me going and keeps me smiling and we will keep going till we get there i just need something to help me keep hold of the pregnancy and get through the early weeks.

How is everyone else doing? we are of out today going to go to pizza Hut for a treat yum!! Hope your all having lovely weekends.

Charlie xxx


----------



## Jo82

Charlie...so so sorry. It's unbelievable that you have to wait to m/c 3 times. I'm thinking of saving up for the tests before going through treatment again. 

Well I did the other clearblue conception indicator this morning and it says not pregnant. Started with cramps last night and spotting brown blood today. Spoke to the consultant who had given me mixed views. Realistically she says it is more than likely over however there is a very small chance and it depends what happens over the next few days. I have to rest and wait to see if I get more cramps (they stopped after a short while last night) and see if I get a full bleed. The reason she says there is some hope is the clinic have experienced some false negatives with clearblue conception indicators...although she says they are very good usually. She says they tend to find FET gives lower HCG results generally and if 2 were transferred then the 2 are likely to have implanted and then 1 come away...hence the decrease in hcg/cramps/spotting. However she says this is only a small possibility. She says there is no point in going for the blood test but do another hpt later in the week if no full bleed. Got to continue with the pesseries....just in case. 

I don't hold out much hope given all my pg symptoms apart from sore boobs have gone. More sodding waiting.


----------



## pinkpixie

Jo    i feel so much for you.  

Charlie you know yourself when you are ready to go back to work.

Louisa  good luck for tomorrow

hi to everyone else
xx


----------



## Beckwm

Charlie, darling girl, I was very sorry to read your posts. It's impossible to reconcile the loss of the hopes and dreams that you had for this baby, and for yourselves as a family. For the first week after my latest miscarriage, I was utterly devastated and a right mess. DH the same. After a week had passed things got better but and are better still this week, as the pain and loss recede into the back of my mind. I'm still struggling a bit and find it difficult to be around young babies, however.

On a practical note, the miscarriage clinic sounds like a strong, brave step to take, and a sensible one. You are also taking control of this situation, which is important to do, psychologically.

Jo, I hope that tomorrow brings positive news for you and that your HCG levels have increased since last week. This limbo time must be incredibly hard to manage. You are in my thoughts.

As for everyone else, I hope you are having a good weekend and taking care of yourself. Louisa - have you tested today at all?

AFM, we've had a good weekend, doing normal stuff. DH and I went out for dinner last night and had a really good time. We were able to talk about the miscarriage without getting maudlin, and talk of our plans of the future.

Knackered this arvo (slight hangover) so lounging on sofa whilst DH and DD spend time together.

Love to all, Bx


----------



## Louisa33

Hello everyone

Well I'm a little disheartened and puzzled today.  No sign of AF at all( and I've gone rooting iykwim  ).  Did an evil pee sitck this morning (just 1 day early) and it took ages (about 20 mins) to produce a verrrrrry faint line that I could only see when held up to the window.  This pee stick was one of the early sensitive ones.  So now I'm not sure what's going on.  Perhaps tomorrow (OTD) will be better.  But perhaps this one is just not going to stick around as i would have thought it would be better than what i've got by now.  Just have to take these things a day at a time I guess.  Last night was mega painful cramps though , was at a dinner party and trying not to wince!  I normally don't really get period pains so i was really hopeful, then the crappy test today has dashed me a bit. 

Thoughts very welcome... 

Sorry this is a totally me post..

L


----------



## roxy1984

hi every1

charlie-im sorry 4 ur loss,  , i rly hope you get some answers from the recurrent miscarraige clinic, i read the story about that girl aswell who was given steriods,i rly hope they are able to help you for next time. xxx

jo82-hope u get some answers this wk,still   that it all works out for you, when do they want u 2 test again? are you gonna take the wk off work?xxx

pinkpixie-glad ure feeling a little better, have you got ya follow up at mfs or st marys?xx

louisa-how you get on 2day? like jo cons said it could take a bit longer for the hcg to rise with a fet, that could be what happenin, because a line is a line,      the line gets darker.

lmt,eli1000,beckwm,fingerscrossed-hope ure all ok.xx

afm-im doing ok, made it to test day which is 2day, did another cb digital and it come up 3plus wks now so it gone up, im just taking one day at a time at the moment, as i no anything can happen at this point, still anxious but tryin to relax abit, db is doin my head in abit, he keep tellin every1 he even told r landlord all about it the other day when i was upstairs, i no he excited but the less ppl now the better at this point because its so early, but he cant help himself , maybe im being killjoy over it, gota go docs this afternoon, as hospital said to let them no now, so got 2 day off work so mite aswell go 2day,.

sorry if i missed ne1.xx


----------



## Jo82

Roxy...great news about the conception indicator going up! Your levels must be high! Did you have 2 back by any chance!!! 

Lousia...good luck chick. My thoughts are with you. 

Afm: it's over to be blunt. Did a hpt yesterday and today both negative. Stopped the pesseries and waiting for nature to take it's course. Very depressed at the minute. Wishing I could switch my brain off until all this is over. Feels very unfair right now. 

Charlie...my thoughts are with you. 

Beck...how are you? 

Pp...hope you are ok. Glad seeing your horse helped. Think I  will go back to work once
I've bled. I hate bein at home on my own thinking about it all. 

Hi everyone else xxx


----------



## lucy2013

Hi Jo

I am so sorry to hear what your ging through i no how your feeling its so painfull to go through this and i am feeling very low about it all.It was the longest 10days ever being pregnant and each day i felt positive and hopefull then all all got taken away its awfull. I went to the docs this morning and i burst in to   when i was talking about it. Then after i went to my friends to pick Henry up and i burst in to tears again. She has just had a miscarriage two weeks ago too. She is refering me to a miscarriage clinic and i am having some blood tests done next week to see if its something they can put right. Today has been a hard day for me just thinking about it guess the weekend i had people around me so i dealt with it abit better! 

I hope your be ok Jo it will take time but we will feel stronger soon im just dealing with each day as it comes now.   

Hope everyone else is doing well    for you Louise thinking of you.

Roxy thats great news so pleased for you


----------



## Louisa33

Hello everyone
Well today is OTD and I've not even used the Guys test as I tried testing again with my ultra sensitive test strip and like yesterday it took bloomin ages to show up the faintest of faint lines.  Have googled this one to death and I may be one of those who won't test positive for a while as apparently it's to do with how your kidney processes hcg.  Or, what I think is like, maybe this is a chemical preg..    Am afraid to think about it.  Went rooting again today and the slightest slight pink/brown cm was there (sorry tmi) so maybe this is the start of the end or maybe it's implantation.  God this is awful isnt' it.  Loads more cramping today.  Some period like, some not.  Am I "miscarrying"??  

This is just awful!  ANd I feel so bad moaning about this when Charlie, Jo and Beckwm have had a much worse time than this.  This is at worst just a delayed period but it is so hard!!

Roxy that's great news!!!  

Talk later with updates!!

Lou xx


----------



## pinkpixie

Louisa a line is a line and my accupuncture has always said that there is some people who pregancy tests just dont work on.  Can you have a blood test to give you some kind of definite answer?  Even if your clinic wont do it your docs might or you can pay to have one done.  

Jo am so sorry for you   

Roxy thats good news    

Charlie hope you are ok as you can be

Beck yey on being hungover i wanted to g out drinking at weekend but felt too ill with this stupid cough!!!

Eli Lmt how are u two?

AFM rang MFS today and told them it was a BFN my follow up will be with st marys (boo) i have asked for a copy


----------



## pinkpixie

sorry posted that reply when i didnt mean to  

i have asked for a copy of my notes which will cost £30 but at least will mean that we have a copy if st marys loose them.  My PCT have been back in touch and we still get another 2 goes and they are getting back to me about poss moving to Leeds rather than St MArys.  We are still undecided as leeds is further but was never happy with st marys.
Also i have still been getting the pains that i had through the 2ww even though AF has been and gone so i finally decided to ring MFS for advice as worried in case i have an infection but they must close at 4 as there was no answer so will have to ring tomorrow if the pain is still there
xx
h


----------



## Louisa33

Pinkpixie that's great you get another 2 goes.  Based on what I've heard about St Mary's I think you should move if you can.  Only my opinion but it would be a shame to "waste" your good free goes on a hospital that you're not happy with.  But it's great you get another 2 free goes.

Hi everyone else

Well I think I'll be joining the "unlucky ladies" thread now too.  Bit more pink/red and AF pains that feel proper AF like.  I think this very very faint line is indicative of a chem preg and that it's now over now anyway.  Very sad     Sounds silly but I was getting all excited thinking about scans and maternity leave.  What am I like.  Should never get like that again as it's torture.

Sorry I've been all me posts these last few.  Will test again tomorrow for closure but I'm sure AF will have arrived in force by then.  I know my body so well I can tell it's well on it's way now.  

Lou


----------



## Eli1000

Hi girls,

Louisa, Im so sorry that you are going through this. Chemical pregnancies are very distressing as they give you so much hope and then just take it away from you almost instantly...I remember when I had mine i actually started to think i was going mad and just imagining that i saw a line because i was so desperate. in the end I got a blood test to confirm it because i was desperate to know that I had been pregnant even if it was only for a short while. I hope and   that it is an implantation bleed and your tests become more positive. Its still early days so make sure you keep testing daily until u know for sure.  

Charlie, I cant begin to imagine how u feel right now. When I read your last post it made me   we have similar dates and i know how much i feel like ive been pregnant for a lifetime..I cant begin to see how your managing to cope with this. I just hope you get some answers soon. Still cant believe they make you wait for three..1 heartbreak is surely enough for anyone. Big   to you right now.

Jo, Im sorry to hear about your negative tests. I know its heartbreaking to see.  Take as much time as u need off work. 

Pinkpixie, how are you getting on since treatment? I so hope and   they let u transfer to leeds..kick up a fuss if u have too. Treatment is hard enough without having to endure St Marys. 

Beckwm how are u babes? I know this must be hard for u here at the moment, bringing back all your pain of your recent m/c.  You have been so supportive throughout all of our journeys... a wonderful FF friend  

Roxy..3+ ? I didnt get one of those even when i tested 4 days after OTD...Im thinking u may have a double bump hun   i havent dared test again since.

Fingerscrossed i hope your ok  

Hi LMT

AFM.. Im trying to get all my uni work finished in time for next monday when my course ends. Im doing a presentation tomoro night which im really nervous about...generally boring stuff really. DH made me chicken stir fry for tea  

Elixxx


----------



## Jo82

Lousia....my thoughts go out to you. It is so hard no matter what stage you are at. We will all get through this but it will take time. Every bad experience makes
us stronger in the long run. If you want to chat pm me. The only thing getting me through all this is th lovely people I've met on the way.

Afm: wine and glee is helping sooth the pain a little. Going to go to uni tomorrow
as a practice run for work...testing out if I can stop the tears xxx

el...just saw your post. Good luck with the presentation! I hate them! How's pg going? Are you feeling any different. Not long until your scan is it? Wishing you loads and loads of luck xxx


----------



## lmt417

Oh my goodness, I've just come back from a couple of days away with work and can't believe what a tough weekend some of you are having.  Charlie and Jo   I am so sorry for you both, life can be so cruel sometimes. I am so sad for you both  

Louisa -   So sorry you are having a tough time - at least with a straight bfn you can be upset and deal with it but you are in limbo just now.   your test tomorrow brings better news but as you say, you know your own body. Take care of yourself  

Hope everyone else had a good weekend. I'll be back tomorrow with better personals, need to get to bed now.

Lmt x


----------



## Louisa33

Hello my lovely internet buddies.  This is really helping at the moment.  I'm posting here and on the Guys thread so I'm going to past what I typed up there first..

AFM well I sat last night really upset and then dh got home and lots of hugs.  I'm so lucky to have him he is ace.  So then we had our dinner late (10:30) and had a good chat and hug and went to bed expecting full AF in the morning. Woke up, no AF.  A little more pink/brown but that's ok I guess.  Only when I went looking for it (can't help myself.. I need to know what's going on)  .  So tested again this mornign with the guys test and my supersensitive test.  The Guys one eventually went very very very very faint blue so faint you have to look at it at the window.  The other one was fainter still.  TBH they could be evaporatinlines.  Both took about 10 or so minutes and are still there very very very faint.  Can't over emphasise how faint they are!!

So went to work a bit all over the place and you knowwhat it's like, can't concentrate or be at all motivated.  Lunchtime I went out to boots and have got 4 first response tests (2 twin packs).  BTW they are on buy one get one free.  Got back to work, went to loo and then a little more pink/brown.  More than before.  Pink was reddy pink.  So got all dejected again, then just home from work now and back to the loo (have been to the loo todaay about 10 times I swear everyhour) and now less pink than before.  No red thank god.

This is total torture.  Am examining test strips again and the very faint line is just about there if you examine it under a hhigh voltge lamp!  It could be an evaporation line though seriously.  
So now I'm taking thiings one hours at a time.  If I surivie to tomorrow with no AF then I'll use the first response test and if still no AF when I get to work I'll finally phone Guys and get some advice.


Enough about me even I'm getting bored of it

Jo how are you doing today hun?  How was the uni trip?  Are you doing OK?  I think I understand a little of how you might feel and it is so unbelievably crap.  No one uderstands do they?  We invest so much in this IVF and it doesn't work often adn then it is so gutt.

Charlie are you doing OK also?    

Hello Eli, Lmt, Roxy hope you are al ldoing well .  it sounds like it's all good in your camps!  Roxy I'm betting you have trwins!! 

Hi Beckm

Hi Pinkpixie.  Have you sorted your notes yet>?  Any word from Leeds?

Chat later

Lou xx


----------



## pinkpixie

Lou - hope you get an answer one way or the other soon talk about putting you through even more torture!!! Have you thought about having a blood test

Jo how did u get on at uni??

Eli how did your presentation go?  I used to really hate these but hvae got more used to the them since i changed my job stll nerve wracking though!!!

Lmt  

Charlie how are u

Roxy hi

Beck hi as well

AFM have done letter to send to MFS to get notes so will post tomorrow.  We can transfer to leeds but means that we will go to bottom of waiting list at leeds which is 18wks so not too bad at all.  Need to check with leeds if they have the same policy as st marys so that u have to ring up each month to see if they will accept you and will they insist on re doing all the test etc and also check with st marys to see how long it will be before we will be seen by them again.  Am looking at booking a cheap night away in leeds next weekend so me and DH can just relax together.
Hvae been out tonight to see my friend whose baby is due in 5weeks (first round of ivf) and also met up with another friend whose little girl is 6 weeks which was nice but a little bit hard at the same time.  My sister is due in 4 weeks which i am really excited about so have lots of babies to borrow


----------



## Beckwm

Hugs and love to all. Will post tomorrow properly when less tired.
Bxxx


----------



## lmt417

Louisa - any update today? Have you called your clinic? Really hope AF has stayed away and the line is getting stronger  

Pinkpixie - 18 weeks isnt too bad and will be worth it to get treated at a better clinic that your happier with.  A weekend away sounds lovely.

Beckwm - How you doing hun? 

AFM I am off work today   Have picked up a sore throat and cold from DH and feeling pretty rubbish. Also feeling quite queasy and tired these days so thought I deserved a day snuggled on the sofa! I'm lying watching the snow - hasnt stopped all morning!

Lmt x


----------



## pinkpixie

evening ladies
how is everyone today??

Eli hope you dont mind me asking is there any particular reason you moved from St MArys was it to do wiht your treament or was it to do with the admin  The probs i have had have all been to do with admin as i never actually had amy treatment with them apart from blood and scan.  Some people are saying that they have improved since refurb but unsure how this will have chnaged things  Just trying to make the right decision about if we move hosp or not

louisa any news?

hi t everyone else

xx
h


----------



## roxy1984

hi every 1

charlie and jo82  , hope use are bith doing ok.xx

louisa-did you do another test or ring this hosp?   for you.xx

pinkpixie-thats gbood a bout the 2 goes till was rly worried out about that announcement of funding, you spoke to ne 1 at st marys about how long ya follow up will be if ya still end up there?have leeds got a better reputation than st marys?

hope every1 else is ok.xxx


----------



## Jo82

Hi everyone...just a quick message as I have cramps from hell. The bleeding has started and it's not af like. Now I'm convinced I've had a m/c years ago when me and df started trying before our break as it would be 'not convienant' - oh so little did we know! I had a late period...well my cycles were all over after the coil but the pain was terrible and the blood was gross...

On that beautiful note...my tea is ready is gotta go! Xxx


----------



## Louisa33

Hello everyone
Well in short it's all over for us.  Woke up this morning to lots and lots of bleeding and tested using first response test (for closure) and no line at all, even a faint one (unsurpringly given the amount of blood).  It's been a quite painful (physical pain) day today with cramping etc.  As you'd expect.
So yes, I've had a chem preg like most of us here!!! I can't believe how common it is!!  In the "good old days" we would never have known about it, just a late period.  In my case 4 days late. 
Mentally I've actually beenOK.  The last 2 days I was obviously thinking it was over, and now today it is.  Closure.  And it's also day 1 of my new FET can you believe.  I'm back to the clinic Monday 8th March for 1st monitoring scan.  I just want to do these natural FETs back to back.  Perhaps my body is "primed" for pregnancy.  Let's hope so.  4 blasts left in the freezer to go at.

Pinkpixie 18 weeks actually is quite good isn't it.  Ifyou cycle in the summer you could have an Easter baby - perfect!!  I would go for it.
Lmt, Eli, Beckwm, Roxy, Charlie - hi all - and thanks for you best wishes.  Despite this failure I'm still standing.  Makes you stronger doesn't it all this  

Love Lou xx


----------



## Jo82

Oh lousia...  sending you loads of hugs. The cramps are terrible aren't they. I'm in agony. I'm glad I dealt with the brunt of the emotional pain before the physical pain began. 

I really hope you are ok. I know it's so hard but you have the focus of your next cycle to keep you going. It's great that you have so many blasto's left! Even if it's just down to numbers then the odds are in your favour!!! 

Sorry for th short messages but today has been so hard physically...nearly passed out in town with the pain. Hope it eases soon xxx


----------



## Beckwm

Louisa and Jo - am truly sorry to hear that you are both in pain and distress. Oh lovies, I do wish I could take it all away. I do understand how you must be feeling and I know at this early stage, it's simply horrible.    

I am envious about you having another go, Louisa! Give it everything you've got and keep us all posted, please.

Anyway, for those super-lucky ladies preggy, I salute you!    Your stories keep me strong and give me hope for the future. Maybe some financial luck will come our way soon and we can start again. Who knows... In the meantime, I shall be jumping on my DH at every opportunity. Having said that, AF is on the way (Humpf!) and it feels like she's brought several friends with her, so I am feeling a big glum.

LMT - ooh I don't miss that horrid preggy nausea. Yuckity yuck. Poor you. Eat your way through it!

AFM, am still eating massive amounts (I'm told it's just due to mild depression, which will pass) but I am now exercising regularly, so hopefully I won't balloon much more. Did spinning and circuits this morning and am really feeling the burn now. Ouch! My inner thighs are groaning and my botty is aching. But just think of those tight buns I will have very soon ho ho ho!       This banana is a bit like me doing aerobics. Not a pretty sight.

LOL to you all, will post again more regularly once I am past these horrendous work deadlines.
Bxx


----------



## Eli1000

Hi girls,

Louisa, im sorry hun..chemical pregnancies are so bloody frustrating..Im sure you have DEFINITELY had one. Glad to hear you are jumping straight back on the horse as they say. Prob wont mean much to u right now but my consultant said that the positive thing about having a chemical rather than a BFN is that you have 'started the engine' as he put it.   I know it probably wont mean much now but for this last FET I kept remembering back to my chemical and thinking well at least I know I have been pregnant even if it was only for a min... I then got my BFP this time round.   good luck for this time.

PP..my journey with St marys is a mixed bag of reasons. Ill start from the beginning...I had my 1st consultation in Sep 08 with a nurse (not a consultant..although I didnt mind or know any diff at the time). She said ring on your next AF to start. Rang in Oct..full, rang in Nov..full,rang in Dec...closed...rang in Jan...yes come in..went in..they did my AMH blood test and a scan..I thought i was starting tx...had organised time off work and everything..nope..they do this to everyone and it was well known as a st marys delay tactic..had to ring on next AF as they need results of tests..why didnt they bloody ask for them earlier. SO...rang in Feb..FULL!! Rang in March..FULL!!!!! Rang in April...finally..they have a space. thats 7 months of waiting..i wouldnt have minded if they had been honest from the off...but Marys love to lie!! They were also so unhelpful when u rang..didnt pass on messages etc.. need another page to cont...


----------



## Eli1000

Cont..
Ok so I finally started treatment 7 months later..very annoying and distressing as u sit there and wait..especially when they lead u to believe u will be next.
TX: 7 days into stimming a scan showed some fluid on my tubes. Nurse said the fluid could impact on embies as it may be toxic. She said I should speak to my consultant for advice..I explained I didnt have one nor have ever seen one. Anyway, they said carry on stimming. On my next scan they said fluid had reduced and they thought it would be fine. So now I was once again excited. I had explained id had all the fetility tests at my local hossie including an HSG which showed tubes to be clear..we were actually having TX due to DH poor sperm. SO..EC day..whilst sat on my bed in hospital awaiting my EC a consultant came to visit me (the one who was doing my EC) Id never met her before or any other cons for that matter. She told me about procedure and was happy to go ahead. Just out of interest I brought up the fluid issue. She didnt have a clue what I was talking about. She hadnt even looked at my notes and had spelt my surname wrong on the consent form (great when u consider how many ppl embies they take care of!!! NOT)) She looked horrified. She said..oh u have fluid..oh well u wont be having ET your embryos will have to be frozen and We will need to book u in and take them tubes out..they are no good. OMG..she hadnt even met me before, seen my notes,scans or nothing..and she was so harsh. I was devastated..this silly woman just told me I was about to be made totally sterile and didnt give a hoot!! I then got called to go and wait for my EC. They took me down to theatre and made me sit on this solitary chair in what I can only describe as a room full of tanks, meds, trolleys..and me shoved in corner by myself..it wasnt a waiting room, i was left alone terrified and upset.

need another sheet to cont...


----------



## Eli1000

So I had EC and my 5 embies frozen.
I then didnt get another appointment until June. I had already been to my doctors to complain about how they had given me no information about this fluid, waiting, the way they treated me etc..so they were already aware. At my next St marys appoint which was a consultant I finally got an explanation about this fluid. She said she wanted to remove tubes. I mentioned that when I had rang after EC she had said I need a scan 1st to see if it was tsill there as it can go by itself. I was meant to get an appointment for this but as per usual it didnt arrive and I rang...over 20 times leaving messages and NO one got back to me. At consultation she said..well it probably wont have gone so we should just remove..I wasnt 100% happy as I thought wat if it had gone as she previously said and they just couldnt be bothered to check. She booked me in for my tubal op at the end of June. I sat preparing myself emotinally for hrs..was so upset. Day before my op I rang Marys as hadnt received any info about the op or what I needed to do to prep. Receptionist said..oo sorry love..its been cancelled as were having a refurb..WAS NO ONE GONNA BLOODY TELL ME!!! So i went back to my docs who referred me to my local gynae unit. I told him about my experience and he said he had loads of complaints about the place. He said he would never cut my tubes out either as it could effect blood flow to my ovaries..he also did a thourough scan to ensure I actually neeeded the op first, he then clipped tubes..before transferring me to Liverpool. I had a lucky escape!! Marys were thinking about their success rates..not my health or future fertility!!!


Sorry girls This is so long I maybe should have done it in a PM.

I will do personals tom as am so tired now.

Eli xxx


----------



## Jo82

Oh Eli...what a terrible experience. That sounds horrible. No
wonder you wanted transferring. We never saw the consultant until I didn't response to medicated fet in august. Never saw her on the fresh go and never thought muuc of it until I just read this. I really dislike our consultant anyway...no interpersonal skills and is a stereo-typical dr...dr decides, dr does, patient sits there and be grateful. I also seriously dislike our she only takes her own view on board. Patients know more about their own conditions and body responses. It's got me thinking about the need to look for other clinics. I've never been totally happy at ours but as it was nhs contract we couldn't do anything about it. 

If you all don't mind: where are everyone's clinics? Ours in midland
fertility services in aldridge/west midlands. 

Atm: just had a row with df. He is doing my head in. He has done nothing but complain about his sore throat / cold / ear ache / tummy ache...constantly ALL weekend and week. I mean for goodness sakes! I have been cramped all all afternoon and evening losing what was our pg and he has the nerve to
ask me to make his sandwiches! WTF! He said I looked better! He is lucky I didn't hit him with my wheat bag. Honestly! Maybe his physical stuff is more so because of the upset...he's hardly spoke about the upset of the m/c but it is so damn irritating that he is moaning as though his sore
throat is the worse thing ever. When I was doubled over with cramping the first thing he said was 'my tummy has been hurting today'...me thinks not in the same way as mine. 

Arrrrrrrggggggghhhhhh ...sorry for the rant but honestly he is not helping my mood at all!!! 

Beck...sorry to hear about the mild depression. The good news regarding the exercise is that there is
loads of evidence for it being a very effective treatment for depression so keep it
up as it works wonders. Not good about the burn though! I lost a stone after the bfn last year. I'm aiming on another stone this time round. If treatment never works I will be at least a size 0 or whatever the uk version is  xxx


----------



## lmt417

Louisa -   I'm so sorry hun.  

Jo -   Sorry your DF is being a pig. Maybe he is struggling to deal with things and doesnt really know what to do. You both need time to heal. Take care of each other.    I was treated at Glasgow Nuffield (private) while we waited on the NHS waiting list, I hardly seen a consultant either, it's a fully nurse led service and you only see the consultant for EC & ET or if you have any problems.

Eli - Your experience at St Marys sounds awful, no wonder you demanded to move. I cant believe they were going to remove your tubes without actually checking them!   You had a lucky escape! How are you feeling otherwise? Have you started to have any symptoms?

Beckwm - Will you not be having another go at tx?

AFM I'm still off work, throat worse today and can only use salt water to gargle which is making me gag!

Lmt x


----------



## Beckwm

Eli - I've never heard anything to barbaric, archaic and downright unreasonable. When I want an FET or IVF or any fert procedure, I call my lovely clinic and they book me in straightaway. For the FET we called a few days in advance (after good blood work of course)! St Marys are in the Dark Ages and some! Come and stay with me for a bit and go to Bath Fert Clinic. They are ACE!

AFM, we have no money for another go so it's over for us. OF course we'll try naturally, but with gummy tubes and poor sperm samples, I doubt anything will happen. At least we have the Pearlster, who is just a lovely, sunny girl.

Right must dash - more soon!
Bx


----------



## lucy2013

Morning everyone

Hope your all doing well

Lousia im so sorry to hear about your chem pregnancy big    your so strong to go straight back in to it thats so good. we are going to go straight back in to it as soon as we have the blood test results to find out what keeps cauing the miscarriages. Dh mum bought me a fantastic book to read about miscarriages and all the feelings i am feeling is all in the book and helps me to understand why im feeling the way i do. I feel each day i am getting stronger and can talk about it a bit more without busting in to tears each time i do. Did your clinic say you didnt have to wait another preiod before you can start then? we have our follow up this tues so will ask then when can we start again with our last two in the freezer.

Eli- So sorry to hear about what you have had to go through in the past so pleased that its worked and good times are coming your way. How are you feeling? when is your scan?

Jo- Sorry to hear you had a argument with other half i no what you mean i think men do deal with it in a different way to us i guess they have to keep strong for us otherwise would be awfull if we both broke down i guess. How are your pains now? I had the worst pains sat morning when i started bleeding was laying on my bed just in so much pain crying my eyes out! Such a hard and emotional time but this will make us stronger i guess.

Beck- How are you feeling now? I feel like all i am doing at the min is eating guess its all the stress of everything and how i am dealing with it. I feel better for having this week of. Sorry to ask but what happened to your tubes? I also have preblems with my tubes i had a cycst back in 2005 on my ovary and it was so big it caused a big infection and damaged my tubes i somtimes blame myself cause i kept going to the docs saying i was in pain and he never referred me to a consultant and when i moved to a different area i was referred straight away and by then it was too late my tubes were already damaged. After my opp i remember the consultant saying its not impossible but unlikely to happen naturally. I am living in hope that one day we might have a miracle natural pregnancy who knows. Have the docs said anything to you about your chances of a natural pregnancy?

Lmt- I hope you start to feel better soon hun. How are you feeling? when is your scan?

Hi Roxy/Pinkpixie- Hope your both doing well.

Hi to everyone else

Charlie xxx


----------



## Eli1000

hey everyone,

charlie, ive just had a thought when reading your last post. You mentioned you had a cyst that caused an infection and damged your tubes. Are your tubes still open or did they clip them? The reason i ask is that the fluid better known as hydrosalpinx was found on my tubes and the reason they clipped them is because it is toxic to embryos so can cause miscarriages. Hydrosalpinx can come and go and can be hard to pick up on normal ultrasound. My tubes were really filled with fluid. It may be worth checking out. Hydros is caused by a range of things...appendix that have been removed leaving an infection, cysts, tubal infections, eptopics, all sorts of reasons. But it can filter out into your womb and destroy embies. I hope it isnt that for you but it may give you more reassurance if you find out.

Beck...yes I think I need to transfer to yours   could have a little holiday too    sorry to hear you have no more funding. I hope and   a natural BFP will come your way.  

LMT, sorry you are feeling abit urggghhh!!! I do too hunni!!! Not cold symptoms, just very sickly, being sick, exhausted and struggling with long hrs at work. Not complaining tho..its all worth it  

Jo-sorry to hear Df isnt being the most supportive right now. I know when we faced IVF troubles last yr it reallly affected our relationship as DH turned to his xbox for comfort every day leaving me to deal with my feelings alone and I really needed his support. He has apologised since and said it was just his way of dealing with things and that he felt so helpless. They just have a funny way of showing it. Hope your cramps are starting to ease. I hate thought of u girls in pain...is painful enpough without the physical side  

Roxy how are u feeling hunni? I finally dared to test with cb again and finally got a 3+..yay!!

AFM, my presentation was really good. I have the big finali to my course on Monday so have lots of work to do this weekend to get ready for it. So tired tho..I just want it all to be over...is stressful!!

Chat soon, EL xxxx


----------



## roxy1984

hi every1.

jo82-i hope u start to feel better and the pain eases,and db starts pulling his finger out, he probly just dosnt know how 2 deal with it all. xx

louisa-so sorry , rly hope this next time works and its good youve already got it planned so you got somethin to look forward to.xx

charlie-glad uve that books helpin you a little,hope u get some answers soon.xx

beckwm-loads of    for ttc natural.xx

hope you feel better soon lmt

eli1000-glad you got ya 3wks, ive bin feeling a little sick in the mornin, just gagging though nothing comein out(tmi) and just been tierd, bin sleepin for a few hrs when i get in from work,db comes home and me and the dog are in bed. bin gettin a few aches aswell on my bikini line,ne 1 else had them?my gp said i should book in with the midwife now,but i might wait till after the scan its abit early yet .xx

sorry if i missed ne1.


----------



## lucy2013

Hi Eli

No my tubes are just damaged not got fluid in them just hard for a egg to get through them they are damaged at the ends near my ovarys.

Charlie xx


----------



## pinkpixie

Jo   hope the cramps have eased.  Hope DH is being more supportive i sometimes think that cos they dont experience the physical side of stuff it is easier fr them to put it to the back of their mind

Louisa   and   for your next fet

Charlie have you got your appt yet

ELi thanks for your response what u went through with them puts what we dealt wih very much into perspective.  It is so frightening that hosp can get away with being so rubbish

Lmt how are u feeling

roxy hi

Beck have u tried alternatve stuff to improve sperm

h
xxx


----------



## Eli1000

Hey girls,

What have you all got planned for the weekend? I have to do lots of work (last time i will ever have to do it tho) but wont whinge on about it as it even bores me to tears. I really fancy fish and chips tonight..just waiting for DH to get home so I can send him out again.

Had a mini panic today when I realised my boobs suddely didnt feel as sore..if at all. I then realised Id been busy all day and yet had not had any usual cramps or tiredness  Trying not to get overly stressed about it as did have horrendous sickness earlier in the week. Just want it to be my scan day so i know all is ok. 

Hehe..Dh has just come home..and just gone back out for fish and chips...seems to be a turning into a Friday night ritual..and to think i used to be such a gym bunny!!

eli xxx


----------



## lmt417

Evening ladies,

Had my scan today - It's twins!!!     

We are in complete shock!!!  Was amazing to see the wee heartbeats flashing on the screen - I am in love!

Will catch up on personals over the weekend once I have come back down to earth!

Lmt x


----------



## Louisa33

OMG lmt that is fab news!  Congrats!!

Eli don't worry hun you will be fine!

Roxy feeling sick - sounds great .  The sicker you are hte better the preg as the better the baby is doing.  So embrace the sickness!!!

Pinkpixie, Charlie, Beckwm. hi.  Charlie yes we are allowed to go "back to back" on our cycles.  I did some researching on how your body behaves after a chem preg and apparently it snaps right back to normal. And as Eli says, it's possibly primed for preg now.  I hope so.  I also really hope that our embie didn't stick for genetic reasons and that ther'es nothing wrong this end.  We'll see.  We are at Guys BTW.  Where are you?

Night all

Lou xx


----------



## Beckwm

LMT - am so pleased for you. Oh how I wish I was in your enviable position. Have a lovely weekend - take good care of your precious self and your precious cargo. Bxx


----------



## lucy2013

Morning all hope everyone is doing well?

Lmt- congrats on your scan and seeing two little heartbeats bet your so over the moon.

Me and dh went back to the docs last night to run over a few things again as i didnt feel monday doc app went so great the doc was not very nice and i was sat there in tears   But saw a really lovely doc last night and he has put me down to have lots of different blood tests which im so pleased about and will get results by week wed. Got our follow up this tue so will find out when we can try again then. Hopefully as soon as possible! I have enjoyed having this week of and have been so busy not stopped but has done me good.

Lou- Im at Herts and essex used to go to bourn hall which is where i had my little Boy but i had a few failed cycles after him and a miscarriage and nothing was changed or looked in to so we had to move to get some different advise and i feel alot happier where we are now. We are looking at going again as soon as we can hopefully next period which is due in 3weeks. by then i would of had the blood test results back so will hopefully have some answers.

Hope everyone  else is well and having a nice weekend? Dh is playing footie today so me and Little man will go out for the afternoon maybe a spot of lunch with my Mum.

Charlie xxx


----------



## Jo82

Lmt...congratulations!!! Wonderful news!!! 

Charlie...good luck for the results. I've found that we can pay £180
for the tests so going to ask about having them done. 

Beck...hope you are ok. It must be even harder if you can't try again. We are going to look into egg sharing for cheaper costs and to help another couple out. I have heard of a healthcare loan company that does low/no interest loans for upto 12 months for private healthcare procedures. Personally I wouldn't want to take a loan out but it is
another option.


----------



## Jo82

Lousia...how are you chick? A friend from uni is going be having tx at guy's. How did you find it? 

Eli...hope all remains well.

Roxy...hope you are ok. Tiredness is good sign. 

Pp...hope you are ok as well. 

Afm: df is being better now. I think it was his lack of understanding because I had been physically ok before Wednesday. After a rather descriptive discussion about what the cramps and
bleeding are like he soon sorted his attitude out. 

Saw my family yesterday and my mum has offered to take out a loan...I said no as I don't agree for loans for treatment. My parents have also said they will start saving to help us out paying for treatment quicker. Now I have said after much discussion that it is up to them but that I don't expect them
to save and spend it on that. But they are insistent that they want to. I feel quite guilty about this as I have never asked for cash from them. I paid for myself to go through uni and everything i needed other  than the roof over my head and being fed. I have taken out loans etc to cover the debt I
got into through uni and I have nearly paid it off at last after 7 long years! 
They aren't well off but they aren't bothered about buying stuff for buying sake. 

So should I let them? Should I feel guilty? My mum says it is thier choice and they want to help us have tx quicker so they get a grandchild quicker! 

Also df's parents want us to go round to talk about options! Goodness
knows what they will suggest. We'll find out tomorrow xxx


----------



## roxy1984

hi every1

lmt-that is grt news, i bet your chuffed to bits,i would be  

charlie-glad you got on better at docs, the last thing u need is an arsey dr after what happened, hope you get some good news from ya bloods.xx

jo82-glad your getting on better with df, both your families sound grt, i would take the help, if the outcome is you having a baby every1 is gonna enjoy the outcome, they not gettin into debt they are just savin a bit leftover to help you.i dont fink uve got ne thin to feel guilty about, families are there to help.xx

louisa/eli1000/pinkpixie/gemma/beckwm-hope use are all ok.xx


----------



## Eli1000

hi ladies,

LMT...wonderful news..I bet you are on cloud nine..twins!!!!!  

Roxy..when is your scan?

Jo..am so happy for you that your family are being supportive and df is being a little more supportive. you need all the support you can get right now...so yes..allow them to help you. xxx

Charlie, that is great that you are starting so soon again... are you on the long or the short protocol? I dont suppose you will know that just yet. Im excited for you xxx

I have on/off sickness again today so not too worried...did have a massive row with Dh before about him not being supportive...he said he is fed up with all this work..bored even..he knows how much effort ive put into it over past 6 months (it should be  1YR COURSE) and seeing as it will all be over monday I would have thought he would be more thoughtful and help me through last few days. Think he misses our usual fri and sat night boozy evenings as he has lost his drinking buddy. is a tricky one as he doesnt quite get as much enjoyment about thinking baby 24/7 as he says he doesnt feel symptoms and stuff like me so all he sees is a long 8 month stretch..MEN!!!! may help after weve had the scan.

Have a good Saturday xxxx


----------



## pinkpixie

lmt congratulations you must be so pleased and shocked!!

Eli when is your scan, i think it must be hard for DH  but its still no excuse  

Roxy when is your san?

Charlie glad the other doc you saw was better

beck how u??

Jo it is nice that they want to help i know it prob feels weird but it will all be worth it in the end 

Louisa how are u?

AFM no news having a lazy weekend still not decided what we are doing re hosps, accupuncturist wants to start working with DH as apparently she has had really good results imprving sperm quality and quantitiy
xx


----------



## lmt417

Evening Ladies,

I see you lot are as shocked as me about my twin news  

Pinkpixie - accupuncture for DH may be worth a try even for a short while then get him tested again to see if there has been any change.  Although - I wonder where they will put the needles!!!  

Eli - Did you have 2 embies put back in? Apparantly early sickness is a sign of twins!    Your DH will just be taking time to get his head round you being preg. At our scan on Friday I thought DH was going to pass out, it was as if everything suddenly hit him at once & I think cos they cant feel what we are going through they dont really feel part of it.

Jo - I would accept your family's offer of help. It's what families are for and they all want to help because they care so much.  

Roxy - How have you been feeling?

Charlie - Glad 2nd doc appointment went better and you feel you are going to get some answers.  

Hope everyone else is good.


Lmt x


----------



## Beckwm

Hello Ladies of Splendidness

Everyone - lovely as always to hear all of your news.

LMT - you lucky lucky lady. How are you feeling? How wonderful for you to start your family with twins - you really deserve such luck. 
Jo - please do let your folks help. They will be over the moon to be of some use, and even more over the moon when it's successful for you. Please don't feel guilty. My in-laws paid for our last go, and even though it ultimately failed, I don't feel bad. Just grateful.
Louisa - am sending you lots of positivity for this month. Look after yourself and your body.    
Eli - tell your hubby that he's a lucky man.    Mine has been really upset since the m/cs and would give anything for me to be fat with child and not drinking! I hope he's looking after you and your precious cargo. xx
Roxy - come on girl - when is your bleeping scan date? Don't keep us in suspense!!   

AFM, for those who asked: my tubes were damaged by PID. My husband also suffers from poor sperm quality. I doubt we'll have any success naturally, and I have decided not to try for a bit so that I am not disappointed each month.
I was a bit sad last week (still fallout from m/cs and general life stress) but normal service is now resumed. Had a quite ****ty weekend, but the dust is now settling on it, and I've had a blinder of a day. Perla and I went to aerobics this morning - well I did the exercise and she played in the creche with two of her best friends. Then we went to the park. After lunch and a sleep (for both of us) we went to a friend's for afternoon tea. Said friend's playroom is posher than my entire house, so had house envy... Lovely roast dinner this evening rounded off the perfect day. Am supping a glass of wine now as I prepare to do some work... zzzzzzzzz. 

Big love to you all. Sleep well!
Bx


----------



## Beckwm

Eli - have you got one or two in there? Bx


----------



## Eli1000

Hi Ladies

well today i have finally finished my post grad Early years professional status!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hurraayyyyyyy!!! Am so happy its all over, I can finally stop stressing about everything and relax. Am secretly very proud of myself...it has been a tough six months! Dh is so glad its finished too...think my long hrs were affecting him too, that along with my grumpy face and snappy tongue...deadlines and hormones dont mix well     But we went out for a lovely tea to celebrate!!!

Pinkpixie & Becks i tried everything to improve DH sperm count and all the rest..it was all low. The only thing that worked was the Zita West tablets and stopping him from drinking caffeine! The hospital were amazed by the improvements in him .. but those zita tabs are soooo expensive!! Worth it tho!

beckwm your day sounds lovely. Is little perla almost 2 now? V.cute name by the way.

and yes girls...i had 2 embies transferred...scan this thursday so will find out exactly whats going on. I felt quite excited about it but my close family keep making comments like..oh i bet u will be glad when thats out of the way and oh love..i do hope all is ok on Thursday...its made me all anxious now..I thought I was doin ok. its like they dont believe me or something. wont think too much into it, im highly sensitive at the mo lol. 

Bedtime,
nite everyonexxx


----------



## pinkpixie

Eli congrts and good luck for thurs

Beck hi glad you had a good day

roxy how r u

Lmt has it sunk in yet

Louisa fingers crossed that it will be this month for u

Charlie hi

Jo how are u feeling Any idea when u can try again

AFM went to gp today as still been getting pains she was unsure after a thorough exam(am getting used to those) and a pregnancy test to rule out ectopic so has referred me for a scan to check for cysts.  I also asked about having our funding transferred to MFS as nurse there seemed to think it was possible so they are looking into it for me so fingers crossed.

xx
h


----------



## Louisa33

Hi everyone
Sorry haven't posted for a while.  having a lot to deal with lately.  Not only failed IVF but my sister has now been diagnosed with cancer (she's 35).  CAT scan on Friday.  Terrified.  She has 3 kids, 3, 1, and 4 months.  

But life continues.  Today is day 7 of FET cycle.  1st scan next Monday 8th.  Hope that the fake preg hasn't knowcked me out too much cycle wise.  Apparently according to google it doesn't!

Pp pains don't sound good hun.  Cysts are awfully common - I had one, my sister too.  Hope that's waht it is (so you have an explanation and it can be fixed).  Pity it wasn't a sneaky pregnancy!!!

Lmt not sure if I said but congrats!!!! You are my inspiration (along with you other lucky bfps!)

Jo - what did your parents say?

Beckwm, Charlie, hi. 

Eli - congrats on finishing said course!!

Laters 

Lou xx


----------



## roxy1984

hi

louisa-so sorry 2 hear bowt ya sister,it awful, hope the cat scan brings good news.xxx

pinkpixie-hope ya scan goes ok, i had a cyst last time from the drugs they thought but it seemed to go,no one mentioned it since ne way, hope ya feelin better.xx

jo/charlie-how ya feelin?

eli1000-hope ya scan goes ok, 

beckwm,,lmt hope ure ok.xx

im ok,my scan is 15 march quite far away still, bin feelin ok, apart from sickness and tierd, through up all over the b4 (sorry tmi),feel better for it though now, im just so tierd if i dont sleep in the afternoon i get a bangin head. but other than that im ok still v nervous bowt it all, 2 b honest cant rly spk bowt it at the moment just all abit early feel like im jinxin it if i start lookin ahead, but  the scan is ok, mite feel a little better after that.xx


----------



## lmt417

Evening Ladies,

Beckwm - I do feel very very lucky (although scared at the same time). I actually feel guily that my IVF journey seems to have been a short one when other girls try for years without success - I wish everyone could have good results early on.

Eli - Well done on completing your course, that will be a weight off your mind.  So do you think you are on the twin train too It would be good to have someone to hold hands with through this crazy time!

Roxy - I know what you mean about worrying about jinxing things. I am stressing cos I'm starting to show but am only 8 weeks. I dont want to tell people this soon but think i'm gonna have no choice.    Could you have twinnies too?

Louisa -   I am so so sorry to hear about your sister. Cancer is such a terrible thing especially so young, but treatment is improving all the time. Really hope all turns out ok for her. My mum had breast cancer 12 years ago and is still here fighting fit. 

Lmt x


----------



## Beckwm

LMT - you are such a sausage! Don't feel guilty. Just feel lucky, enjoy every day, hold your babies close when they are born, and thank the stars that you have a smashing DH there to support you on this amazing journey. 

Bx


----------



## lucy2013

Morning All

Lousia im so sorry to hear about your sister thinking of you and i hope the cat scan brings good news.   so    your cycle works out for you this time. when will your transfer be roughly? how many do you have left?xxxx

lmt- how are you feeling hun so excited for you has it sunk in yet?xxx

Beck- how are you?xxxx

Eli- not long till your scan so excited for you bet you cant wait?xxx

Pinkpixie- hope the scan goes ok how are the pains now?xxx

Jo- how are you feeling? you will feel so much better after your bloods they helped me last time xxx

Hi to everyone else

Well we had our follow up yesterday and was really good he thinks i am having problems with sticky blood as i am getting to 5weeks 3days each time and not carrying he is going to put me on Clexan (if thats how you spell it) next cycle up my cyclogest to 3 a day and put me on steriods so im pleased about that. I have my blood test fri and results by next week so at least if anything else shows up can get that sorted. I am due to start when af arrives in 2weeks we have 2blasts left so a bit worried already about if they will thaw or not but just got to try and relax and just go with it. 

Charlie xxx


----------



## Eli1000

Hey Girls,

Louisa im so sorry to hear about your sister, is very sad. Like the other girls have said there is alot they can do now, I hope she has some better news soon.  

Charlie thats great that they have decided to use the clexane and steroids,a good friend of mine had the same after multiple miscarriages and is now 20 weeks with twins   So pleased u will be starting quite soon. 

LMT..hey twin mummy..how u feeling? Are u quite big around the tummy at the mo? I cant fit in anything trouser wise and I dont even know what Im having yet.

Beck how are u hun?

Jo, hope u ok hun

PP-sorry u in pain I hope they find cause and fix it soon  


Roxy..i defo think ur on the twin train...its hard not to stress in these ealry weeks, I stress daily but it does seem to be easing slightly.

AFM..Im off to the triff traff for some retail therapy..when I get my butt into gear. Got my scan tomorrow...place ur bets now..twin or singleton Im unsure for a few reasons..sickness, very early symptoms, early positive test and huge tummy makes me think two...but then that clearblue digi didnt show up 3+ for a while so maybe its one!! What do u think??

Elixxx


----------



## Jo82

Lousia...  so sorry to hear about your sister. 

Eli...good luck for your scan.

Charlie...glad they are doing something for you.

Beck...hope you are ok. Has your cycle returned to normal? Wondering if it does or if it takes
a while.

Lmt...hope you and your double bump are well!

Roxy...hope the time flies for you. 

Pp...how's the pain now? Hope it's better. 

Afm: I feel so damn down today. I hate this and really feel like giving up. Today would have been our first scan so it's hit me again. I was really good yesterday but today I crashed back down. Sick of feeling crap. Df's parents offered us some money to help us out but I just don't know. I don't even want to think about treatment again yet, don't think i'd cope with more heartache yet. Sorry for being a miserable sod!!! Xxx


----------



## lucy2013

Hello all

Eli- good luck with your scan today xx

Jo-I am the same today would of been our 7week scan and im so gutted we wont be taking the trip to the clinic to have it done. I guess its all normal to have these feelings i am still up and down and today is worse cause it was scan day! We will get there even though i am starting again soon i am scared of it all failing again and i am just trying to stay positive but its so so hard   

Hope everyone else is well? 

Charlie xxx


----------



## Beckwm

Babes

I know a few of you have the blues, and that's an understatement. I, like you, think about what might have been. However, I am trying not to do that too much as it uses my precious energies, and I need those to look to the future. I wish I could guarantee you all your babies. I can't. All I can say that, after 4 yrs of trying, we got our DD. It IS worth it. xxxxxx 

Jo, my cycle has returned to normal, but my period (on now) is very heavy and uncomfortable. Not my usual, at all. Grrrr! Take the money from your parents. You don't need to use is straight away if you're not ready, but at least you know that funding is in position.
I am in the position now, as my cycle continues of deciding if we're going to try for a baby this month. Not sure. Feel it's a waste of time, but will probably cave in at the last minute and do it anyway!

Thanks to everyone for asking after me on your posts. I hope you all have a good day.

Bxx


----------



## lucy2013

Hey all

Hope your all doing well and had a lovely day? 

Eli- how did your scan go? xxxx

Beck- how long did it take for your Af to arrive after your miscarriage? Hope mine arrives on time but prob wont. xxxxx

Jo- how are you feeling now? I have had a better day after this morning feeling bit low as it was scan day today! Had my friend over and had a good catch up which was lovely xxxxx

Hi to everyone else hope your all doing well?  

Charlie xx


----------



## Eli1000

Hey girls

Sorry to hear you are feeling a littel sad at the mo, its completely understandable and I know I would be exactly the same.. many   to you all xx

I have had a good and bad day! had my scan, one beautiful bub with a lovely heartbeat and apparantly measuring at 7 weeks and 4 days. The not so good news, there is a possibility the other embie implanted in my ovary..how the hell this has happened with a clipped tube is beyond the medical staff. I was there 3 hrs while they got various docs to come and look and they pondered...kinda took away the excitement of my one healthy baby. basically, they are unsure wat it is they can see, it measures the same as my baby tho (not good)!! I have to go back on Sat for another blood test...no idea what they will do with me if it is...Im so scared it will affect the healthy bubs.

Im exhausted from thinking about it and feel quite sad even tho I know i should be over the moon. dont know why i feel like this...think it brings back the anxiety of my tubal problems all over again. But i must remember I have one healthy bean..and i will do everything in my power to keep my little seahorse safe (we call him/her seahorse...it looked just like one  

Chat soon,

Elixxx


----------



## Beckwm

Hi Charlie

1 month.

Bx


----------



## lucy2013

Hi Eli

1st Congrats on the little heartbeat you must be so pleased but also a bit confused about what is going on have they actually seen somthing on your ovary then? Try and relax and stay as calm as you can for your little seahorse (bless thats so cute) Hope the blood test goes ok on sat will be thinking of you.

charlie xxx


----------



## Eli1000

hi charlie..thanks   Unfortunately yes they did see it in my ovary. They were concerned as they think its eptopic (altho ive never heard of this in  an ovary). Anyway, time will tell. Until i find out Im just gonna fall in love with my seahorse and hope and   that i wont need any surgery to remove the blob! ( I call it that because it looked like a blob) Im just scared it will affect seahorse!! Lol, i just realised my lil names for my babies are abit  ...has been a long day lol.

elxxx


----------



## Jo82

Eli...  I really hope you are ok. No wonder you are worried. I really hope they have got it wrong somehow. I thought that if tubes were clipped it prevents ectopics? I hope your little 'seahorse' will be ok. This journey is never bloody easy and straight forward is it.

Charlie...glad you are feeling a bit better. Catching up with friends can be nice. I can't bring myself to go out much. I seem to be spending all day wasting time until DF gets home and then I cook tea, we watch a little tv and DF falls asleep. Think it will help when I am back at work. I have no motivation at the moment so I need to go back to work just to get my ass into gear again. Left to my own devices I will just sit and wallow in self pity! 

Beck...as for ttc naturally: we don't particularly ttc but we will just   as and when we get round to it lol although there is always a part of me that hopes...even though I know the likelihood is so slim. 

Hi everyone else. Hope you are all ok. 

I am trying to watch the film 'seven pounds' again for the 2nd time as I couldn't get it the first and gave up after an hour. I get it more now but it's still slow going xxx


----------



## pinkpixie

Louisa hope your sis is ok have you any more news

Charlie   glad you feeling a bit better today

Jo   remember to be kind to yourself and take time to grieve there are no rules as to how you should be feeling

Beck hi good luck with trying naturally

Roxy how are u

Lmt hi

ELi congrats on your seahorse    that everything turns out ok

AFM still getting a bit of pain but it is a bit better still waiting for scan.  Had accupuncture last night and she said she thought that i had implantation and then it just hadnt progressed she thinks this cos of my temp rise, my pulses and how i have bled afterwards.  It was nice to hear someone say what i have thought all along.  My new zita west book arrived today "guide to fertility and assisted conception" nothing really new and have also just ordered zita west vits for me and DH so even more skint now    DH is doing my head in i have started to feel that it is me who makes all the effort with this.  I ring the clinic and chase that, obviously me who goes through all the drugs etc and me who bothers about diet etc.  when we talked tonight about him changing his diet to eat more fruit and drink more water he was pulling his face cos he doesnt like it for f***s sake i dont like brazil nuts or pineapple juice but i have those.
sorry for the rant
h


----------



## Louisa33

Hello everyone
I'm just procrastinating here so came on to chat!
Pp if you had implanation that's good.  At least things got going for a while.  That's what I'm trying to console myself with..Please do come on here and rant.. that's what we're here for.
Eli I'm so sorry you are in this worry phase.  What a nightmare.  Good news and bad news all in one go.  I have everything crossed for you on Sat.  
Jo you go girl, but try to enjoy it!  Have a date, have red wine??  We mustn't forget that our relationship with our dh is sooo important I think the most important thing.. regardless...
Charlie that's great news you have a way forward.  Are you doing a natural-ish fet cycle with your drugs?  It's good you have 2 blasts.  I have 2 normal blasts and 2 carrier blasts so we're very lucky I know.  If they work remains to be seen...
Hi everyone eslse
Well tomorrow my sis has her scan.  Not sure how long it will take to get the results.  Terrified but just getting on with it.
Monday I have my CD13 scan for this FET.  Hopefully a follicle will have grown.. I'm worried about this fake pg delaying things.. but I need to chill out!  out tomorrow evening with friends then off to a hen do in Birmingham.. at least I can drink at this one!!!  

L xx


----------



## Jo82

Hey lousia...good luck to your sister for tomorrow.     for you both. Hopefully your cycle will be back to normal again. I guess millions of people experience these chemical
pg / early m/c or whatever the correct term is and they just don't realise. I'm guessing it doesn't affect cycles too much but not sure on that. 

Pp...is your dh like that with other things as well? My df doesn't research clinics or have anything to do with it apart from put in what I say into savings, turn up when I tell him he needs to etc. He says he doesn't fully understand it all and prefers to get the edited version from me. This is pretty consistent with him though...I sort direct debits, bills, insurance etc etc If it was
left to men ivf would be a no-go...it requires too much effort
to sort out all the complexities. We have come to an agreement...I sort stuff, he agrees. 

As for the healthy eating etc...my arguement got thrown out of the window. Df did all the recommended things for 4-5 months inbetween SA. Prior to the first one he had been drinking, not being healthy etc so we expected the 2nd one to be better after the brazil nuts, water, veg, fruit, no alcohol at all. Well his count went down by loads and his sample was generally worse!!! 

So we gave up on that...df started drinking (no heavy but occassionally) stopped the brazil nuts etc he continues with his 1 multivit and does try to drink water at home. He also started cycling. All of this without any nagging and just as part of his normal rountine. Sure enough his sample doubled and was better than both the previous ones. 

The only advice the clinic could offer is it's more benefitical to have lower stress than it is to try all those things. Now he does what he wants as I figure there is no
sense in any of it!!! 

Speaking of df...he has been very horny   I can't believe it given all what has happened. The month or so of not being able to have it seems to have caught up with us both lol xxx


----------



## Beckwm

Hi Eli - am so pleased for your positive scan on one babe, but I am not surprised that you are apprehensive about what the other emby is up to. It's never easy is it...! It also begs the question that if an emby can get up the tube, then surely an egg could get down. All v confusing. Big up to you, babe, for keeping a level head though. Keep sending all your love to your one baby and tell the other one to sort itself out for the good! I realise you must be concerned, but the main thing is that you have one growing baby in the right place and that's simply marvellous.

Hi Jo - thanks for your helpful notes on what the DHs should or shouldn't be doing. Very helpful for us to read at the moment. My DH also super-horny but I'm not ready just yet to swing from the chandeliers. Waiting until horrid AF out of the way.

Louisa - I can't believe what life is throwing at you at the moment, my love. Your sister is in my thoughts, even though I don't know her, and as for you - well done on your chilling out. I am rather envious that you are on another FET, mind you. Lucky, lucky you! Please do keep us all posted.

Charlie - again, what luck that you can start again. I think you're very brave to do it and admire your courage immensely.

Roxy - how are your energy levels doing today, hon? Are you trying to take things easy until your scan? I do hope so!

LMT - what is your real name. I cannot call one of the sucesses (thus far) of 11 Lucky Ladies 'LMT'! 
So, wonder girl, how are those babies of yours doing? How are you feeling? I hope you are strutting about proudly feeling very womanly and mumsy. Am soooo pleased that your dream has come true. YIPPPEE!!

Pink Pixie - what is your real name, please? And don't tell me it's Pink Pixie! How is your pain today? When it your scan date? Thanks for notes on Zita West - I had no idea who she was. Have now googled and sent link to DH for tablets. Which ones do you buy, please? I had a massive row last night with DH over me making all the effort, researching, eating healthily, etc. so kind of understand your frustration at the same.

AFM, we will try naturally this month but am wondering why we're bothering, as medically, I don't think we stand a chance. But then you've got to, haven't you. I am keeping toxins to a minimum and exercising. DH is doing the same. Am also taking zinc and folic acid. It's day 4 of my cycle and I usually ovulate on day 13 so that the weekend after next. In the meantime, we've a super weekend together to look forward to, and the sun is shining! Hurrah!

Lots of love to everyone,
Beck x


----------



## lucy2013

Hi all 

Well today has been a very interesting day i had loads and loads of blood taken this morning for a start which i am now a little worried i hope its nothing major why i keep having miscarriages   

I just had a call from my doc the lovely one i saw on fri and he was asking how i am feeling now and have booked to go see him next fri to run through my results   He then asked me if i would do something for him  a week monday go in and speak to some student docs about the whole infertility and ivf emotions and how we feel when we have to go through this the ups and downs and the feelings of having miscarriages. he said it will help them to understand just what couples going through  and why we feel the way we do, If i can help other people out with more docs understanding our feelings and emotions then i am very happy to do it. i guess will be quite emotional talking about my past and all we have had to face and deal with but it might also do me good knowing i am helping other people to understand.

Also got my app through for the miscarriage clinic for 1st april thats so soon so pleased so all in all its been a very good day even though i am quite nervous about my talk to the students and my blood test results but i feel positive about talking about it i guess. 

Hope your all doing well and have had a lovely day the sun has been out so has been a nice day 

Charlie xx


----------



## lucy2013

Morning all

Eli-Just wanted to say good luck for your blood test today hope all goes ok for you xxx

Hi to everyone else

Charlie xxx


----------



## Jo82

Eli...hope you are ok. Not sure if you would have had the results of your bloods yet with it being a weekend but good luck. 

Charlie...it's great that you are going to talk to the student dr's. It could potentially help so
many women for the future! It's also great that you have such a good gp...they are rare these days but hopefully if more people speak out and educate others things will one day improve. 

I'm going to try to take a step back from ff and focus on getting my damn assignment done! We have agreed last night to not focus on treatment for a few months. Maybe look at reviewing our plans towards may / June and not look at doing any treatment until august or later. So I may not be around as much...will pop on once a week is my plan...if I can stick to it lol I find having a proper break really helpful and I really need to get this assignment done as it's huge and I need to pass it! 

I will no doubt give in this week though as I am off until Thursday but I will try to stick to it! Xxx


----------



## pinkpixie

Jo dont blame you for taking a few months off good luck with the assignment and thanks for the advice re DH we have decided that he will take the supplemnets and he is trying to drink more water and has taken up cycling anyway.  I trying not to go on.

Eli any news  Fingers crossed for u

Lmt how are u

Charlie i think it is very brace agreeing to speak to students but it will help people so much.  Did you have a nice bday

Roxy how are u

Beck my name is Hannah (pink pixie came from i like the colour pink and DH always says i have pixie feet and ears cos they are small) Pain is still theere but a bit better but still waiting for scan date will chase doc if dont get it soon.  i ordered tablets from www.nutrisun.co.uk cos they were the cheapest for Zita West ordered vitamen for DH and vitafem for me they were £14 each fr months supply.  Dont know if it is a gender thing but it always seems to be the woman who research stuff and sort everything out!!!!  If you havent read much around stuff the new Zita wEST book is quite good and not too preachy.  Me and Dh ended up sitting down and we agreed what he was willing to do and i just have to try and not nag now!!! Has AF finished for u now

Louisa how are u  hows ur sister

AFM - waiting for notes to arive from MFS and to find out if we can get funding transferred there.  HAs been a sad day for me today was the funeral of my friend who died last week.  Service was lovely just upsetting especially when you see her family getting upset brought it all back from my dads funeral.  I always remember when i told her that i was having IVF she said how exciting and i have always tried to keep that in mind as it was such a positive way of looking at it.

xxx
h


----------



## lmt417

Evening ladies,

Jo - it's understandable that you need some time out to cencentrate on life instead of tx. Take care of yourself and get that assignment kicked into shape.   

Eli -   everything is ok with your seahorse  

Pinkpixie - Sounds like you and DH have had a good talk, but why oh why did you agree to no nagging That would be impossible for me!  

Charlie - Your talk to the docs sounds good. It will help them understand how we feel and may help them realise how stressful it can all be.  I say your doc is paying you a massive compliment by asking you to do it as he obviously feels you will be good. You go girl! 

Beckwm - My real name is Lynne, the LMT stands for Little Miss Trouble!   

Hi to everyone else.

AFM I'm feeling quite sick but still not actually heaved yet which I'm v pleased about. Have a bit of a tummy on me now, it's as if my flabby bit has lifted up and fallen over my jeans like an overhang!   It is not pretty! I have started wearing some maternity clothes and i'm only 8wks+4  

Lmt x


----------



## Jo82

Well I am failing at staying away from the board! 

LMT...lol at you wearing maternity clothes!!! That will be the double bump showing!

PP...Hope you manage to get your funding transferred. Maybe it will help, It's so hard to know what helps and what doesn't. There just no way to test these things. So sorry to hear about your friend   it must have been terrible.

Well I haven't done any on my assignment but I have had my hair trimmed. It was really short...pixie style but I am now growing it. It's almost into a bob now but its so annoying whilst it is growing. We've...no sorry...I have just been looking into clinic's again (so much for not doing so) whilst DF watched TV. Up to yet St Jude's in wolverhampton or CARE in Nottingham are my favourites for stats, price and location. DF still needs to discuss the money issues over with his parents but if they do give us the money we are good to go. I'm not sure what the recommended time in between cycles is though after m/c. I have my review at previous clinic on 22nd March so will ask there. 

xxx


----------



## Louisa33

Hello everyone
Well my sister has cancer for sure.  Big big op in 3-4 weeks time to remove thyroid and glands.  Her neck movement will be restricted for ever, she'll have a massive scar, her voice may be hoarse, she needs radiography after and when she does, she will have to be in isolation for 3 days at a time.  Won't be able to pick up her babies for ages.  6 months recovery time after op at least.  This all assumes she gets better.  We don't know if it's spread  yet, the CAT scan hasn't picked up any spread but we await the radiographer's report.  So not a great day in all.  It's bizarre, but I'm past being upset and now just tired and want to get it done and over with (all the surgery etc.)
The "good" news is that I get to get our FET out of the way first.  So on that front, CD13 today, lead follicle 14mm so expect ovulation later this week so hopefully transfer mid-late next week.  The later the better so I can relax over the weekend.  Not going to take any time off work this time except for transfer day as it didn't work last time  

I know I'm so lucky to be able to "go again" so quickly.. just feel really down over my sister.

Jo do stay on the boards we'd miss you !!

Lmt that's hilarious!!  Some peope don't show until 20 weeks.. check out you!!
Pinkpixie sorry you had a sad day.. it was nice of you to go and support your friend though. you are obviously a good friend.
Eli - how are you doing hun?
Beckwm & Chalie hi  

L xx


----------



## Jo82

Lousia...I'm so sorry to hear about your sister   I don't know how you are coping with it all. I guess you just do somehow but it must be one of the hardest things. Life
really is unfair. My thoughts are with your family. Re: fet...wow
can't believe your gearing up for possible et! I really hope
it works for you! You really could do with a bit of positive news by the sound of it xxx


----------



## Eli1000

Hi girls,

louisa   Im so sorry to hear about your sister's sad news. Her babies are so young too it will be hard being apart from them.  My thoughts are with u and your family at this difficult time. Brilliant news about your next treatment being so soon. Wishing you all the luck...we will all be here to support u.

Lynne... glad to hear those babies have u expanding nicely. i have also bought a few mat clothes even tho I only have a single bump..its quite big lol!!! Everyone comments on it. 

Jo, Ive heard lots of fab reviews on CARE notts. They helped my friend get her miricle.

Hi Becks and charlie..hope u both ok xx

Hi hannah, hope u get ur funding..am sure u will xx

AFM.. well they said they still hadnt had results yesterday so i was left in the dark once again. Went to work today only to get a phone call at 10.30am saying come in for an emergency scan. She wouldnt tell me why but sounded really worried and said it couldnt wait..I must come over now..its an hrs drive. So as u can imagine i was in a right state thinking the worst. They did another scan and told me they will only keep me in if im having pain. I was so upset and didnt understand what all the fuss was about...they sent a sister into me who said the reason they were worried was because of my high HCG...but she thinks its just my baby wanting to stick around. she said she thinks the blob is a cyct not a baby and that they want me to come back for more scans to make sure it reduces. She said next week the baby should be feeding from the placenta so the ovarian swelling shud reduce.

The positives out of the big panic were that we got to see seahorse again...who defo aint a seahorse now...its half a baby...i saw a big head, the brain and top half of the body leading to a tail...need to think of a new name i think. another positive is that I will also get to see halfbubs next week too...so it will help me relax as I approach 12 week mark. apparantly Im 8 weeks and 2 days.

Ok thats enough chatter from me today, Im exhausted from  it all.
Elxxx


----------



## roxy1984

hi every1

charlie-hope u had a nice bday and ya talk goes ok, and all results come back ok.xx

jo82-hope your startin to feel better,and ya assignment goin ok,glad ya feelin upto lookin at clinics again.xx

louisa-im sorry to hear bowt ya sister, it must be a rly hard time for all of you,    that all the treatment will go ok for her,my best friend bf had testicular cancer about 4yrs ago he was only 23, his had already spread but hes fightin fit now after all his treatment, it must be rly scary for you all.rly       that this cycle works and u'll get sum  good news 2 share wiv them all.xx

lmt-glad everythin goin ok,have u got ya midwife appt yet?xx

pinkpixie-hope ure feelin better after ya funeral,hope u get scan through soon and it nothnin serious,id love to read my notes, they probably write stuff in there that they dont tell us about.xx

beckwm-hope ya doin ok.xx

eli1000-how did you get on wi the bloods?congrats on the 1 bubs  the other thing dosnt affect nethin.xx

afm-im doin ok,was not well last week, sickness all day everyday,feel abit better this week, think i mite ave had  tonsilitus aswell coz it was sore when i swallowed,maybe it was a mixture of the both,got my scan monday and gettin rly scared now,in a way id rather have the ignorance is bliss theory, im rly nervous,

hope i havent missed ne1.xxx


----------



## lmt417

Hi Ladies,

Eli - I am so glad your seahorse is doing well and has grown so much over the week, hopefully the cyst will come away on its own and not cause any concern. It's good you get another scan before 12wks, I am going crazy waiting for mine and it's still about 3 weeks away (not got official date yet).

Louisa -   I am so sorry for your sister, it's such a tough time but your family will pull together and get through. Her treatment sounds aggressive which is good, they are going for it rather than take a softly softly approach.  You know we are all here for you  .

Roxy - I know what you mean about being nervous before your scan but it will be lovely to see your little one/ones. And as Eli says, they do look like seahorses! So tiny but so amazing! 

Jo - Good to see you are still around and thinking about your next cycle - is it a case of anything other than do your assignment??  

AFM - Nice to see you all laughing at me in my maternity clothes!    Had to tell everyone at work yesterday, most said 'oh yes I'd kinda guessed'    But the faces were a picture when I said the twin word!!!   Feeling ok for a couple of days now, sickness has lifted so going out for dinner tonight while I can!. I see midwife on 18th, feels like ages away still.

Hope everyone else is ok.

Lynne x


----------



## Louisa33

HI ladies.. I feel like I've betrayed you but I've joined the March FET group now too!!

My news - day 15 no surge yet but internet cheapies getting there (slightly darker today)

Sis- big op in 3-4 weeks.. will have big scar.. so currently trying to shop online for t shirts with polo necks - any ideas of good places to  get these?

Lmt and Eli great you're doing well, and Roxy

Hi everyone else

L x


----------



## pinkpixie

louisa you traitor   am so sorry about your sister   everything will be ok

lynne i thought LMT might stand for little mummy tummy   hope ypu had a nice meal out last night

Eli how are u bet it was nice seeing bub again.

roxy good luck for your scan hope u feeling better

jo i am trying to grow my hair it was really short but is nearly as stage where i can tie it up but fringe is too long ad is driving me insane no one told me it would be this hard to grow it back lol.  Good luck looking for clinics and for your review appt

bec hi how r u

Charlie hows things

AFM just tried to do new davina dvd but had to stop cos of stupid pain so am in a grump.  Am going to just turn into a fat blob!!!!  Have scan date to check ovaries on 25th march but might try ringing to see if i can bring it forward.  No sign of notes from MFS and might have to chase doc re referral but DH is doing well with his tablets (as long as i remind him  )

love n hugs

xx


----------



## Guest

Well my brother has called tonight to say their baby is on
the way so happy yet so sad. Already had a cry hoping we will have a chance one day  x


----------



## lucy2013

Hey everyone 

Hope your all doing well? 

gemmasb- Thats so normal to feel that way hun my sister had her 2nd baby girl 7weeks ago and the call i got that evening was full of happy feelings but at the same time sad that i hope we get that chance soon. When are you trying again? xxx

Lousia33- Im so sorry to hear about your sister such a hard time for you xxx

Well i have doc app tomorrow morning for blood test results i am bit nervous but looking forward to finding out if they have come across anything which they can help me with next time although i think steriods and clexane will be the way forward for me next time. Miscarriage clinic app is the 1st april so not long away either, Af is due week sat and already getting af cramps so maybe its coming earlier who knows.

Hope everyone else is doing well?

Charlie xxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi

Hoping day 1 of next cycle will be sunday and start DR Day 21.  My review appointment mentioned my DH has abnormal sperm, but think they looked abnormal but don't really know what that means.  

I have asked for an increase in my stimm drugs as only got 7 eggs last time but my AFC was 35, they were worried about OHSS, i have now moved up to 225 of menupor.  God this process takes so long.  

I have had to have repeat bloods for HIV Hep b & C again, but so used to blood tests now could probably do it myself.

Hope every one else is ok.  I am off to see my nephew this morning.  Excited hope i don't start crying 

Gemma


----------



## Jo82

Gemma...sounds like it's all go! Have fun seeing your nephew.

Charlie...good luck with your result. 

Pp...the pain doesn't sound good. Hope you get it checked out. Have you got sky? Fitness tv is great if you have! I want to lose weight as well but waiting to get an exercise bike for my birthday. 

Lousia...hope you are ok. You have so much to deal with right now. As for polo neck tops...maybe matalan I think. I tend to buy those for work etc and get them from there. You can also get scar cover up off the internet for when it's healed. 

Lmt...wow at you showing already! 

Roxy...good luck for Monday. 

Eli...hope you and little one are both ok.

I feel a bit better, more in control yesterday and today. I'm hoping things are getting better at last. Back at work now and that seems to be helping. Off to see family today when I finally get ready!
Xxx


----------



## Louisa33

Hi Gemma.. great to see you back on the boards.  Hope your visit to your nephew went OK.. hang on in there.. it's great you're staring tx again.. once you start down regging the time will fly by.  Try to occupy your time with nice things.
Thanks Jo I'll have a look for that scar coverup.  Her op is now planned for 8th April.. veyr scary but looking forward to it happening and being over and her getting better.  
Charlie how did your doctor's appt  go Hope something good was concluded?/
Pinkpixie I don't lik the sound of this pain you're in.  I think you are right to push to get it looked at.. that's been happenign for a agood few weeks now.. not good.  Keep us posted.
Roxy, lmt, Eli, Beckwm hi  
AFM today is surge day yeah!  So I expect transfer will be on Thursday although will confirm this with the cilnic on Monday.  Very nerve wracking again.  4 blasts left to go at but they will only transfer one.

Lou xx


----------



## Jo82

Lousia...great news on the surge. It's amazing how quickly how bodies get back on track. I must be due to ov any time now from the signs I am getting. 

Well I am on nights tonight so having a nice long lay-in and df is cooking lunch for me. I have enjoyed this weekend not worrying and stressing. I will work on my assignment tonight at work. 

Df saw some new wellman tablets advertised for conception. He's going to give those a go to see if they
help any. 

Hope you all are ok xxx


----------



## pinkpixie

Hi gemma glad to hear from u again hope your visit to your nehpew went ok, my sister is due any day now so know what its like.  Which hospital are you at?

Jo glad you feeling better.  You mean your DF actually found something himself  

Louisa congrats on your surge fingers crossed this will be the time for you.  Asda has some polo neck jumper things at the moment.

Roxy good luck for your scan

Lynn how are u

Eli how are u feeling

Charlie did u get yur blood test results?

Beck how are u

AFM am surrounded by babies at the mo like i said my sis is due anytime another of my firnds had her baby this week (first round of IVF so pleased for her) my old boss brought her baby in this week.  She is the one who was told by the docs she had to stop work cos of babys health took no notice and didnt eat properly so he was only 4lb10 when he was born it just winds me up!!!
Good news got my hair done yesterday so feel vaguley human again and had a lovely time with my niece yesteday and fri night.
Am getting a bit frustrated about treatment as unsure what to do next as still havent heard about funding just want to get started again
xxx
hannah


----------



## Jo82

Lol pp yep he saw them advertised...on the back on a bus! He did google them whilst drunk last night though so guessing it's a start! 

What are you waiting for with funding? I wouldn't be surprised if they don't drag it
out until April with the new finiancial year approaching. Hope you get some info soon xxx


----------



## Eli1000

Hey Girls,

PP so sorry u are still suffering pain, have u had a scan to see what the cause could be? do u have a wii fit? I find mine quite motivating as you can monitor your weight loss on a chart..its ever so cheerful too   wouldnt like to get on it now tho!!! lol! It is so hard when surrounded by babies especially after IVF. I know it probably isnt the best plan but I used to find arranging muchos adult events helped heal the pain and take my mind off things. Id go to real extremes such as adult only holidays, planned drunken nights out with friends, naughty weekends away with DH, decorating or planning a new diy project. Anything I could to take my mind off babies in the break (and all the stuff u cant do when pregnant or looking after a baby)..it did help me but everyone is different.

Hi Jo nice to see you back here hun. We knew it was DH all round sperm results that were so poor. Im talking 1% in most areas..horrendous. I tried everything i could to improve it..and our doctor was happy to give him re-tests for free every 4 months to see if things had improved. I tried wellman...it improved motility a little, tried giving up booze...didnt seem any different, all organic diet...no difference really, reflexology..no difference, chinese herbs...no difference. The only thing that worked was the Zita West tabs and giving up caffeine. strangely enough it was the time when we were going through ICSi cycle too..they said all results were back in the normal range. we were amazed after 3 yrs with no change. I have a packet of wellman and zita tabs in my cupboard and if I compare the amounts of vits in each..Zita almost doubles wellman..and she adds more stuff required . now they are expensive..almoost £20 for a months worth. But I would defo take them again. I started taking the female ones in Sep and I do believe they may have helped me...

Ill continue on new page


----------



## Eli1000

Ive just got the packet now to tell u what extras zitas have:

mainly amounts of everything is doubled plus she adds korean ginseng (210mg) coenzyme Q10 (5mg) L-carnitine (100mg) L-arginine(300mg) selenium (75ug)..perhaps u could get these separately if needs be. check out her zita west website as it gives a list of ingredients for the vitamen..u may wanna make ur own or compare against wellman conception (i havent seen those).

Louisa..fab news on the surge    best of luck for thursday hunni!! Was also thinkin about your sister and her scar. as summer is approaching you may want to invest in some fancy neck scarfs to go with nice summer tops (i think a shopping treat is in order) Silk or soft cotton ones may be nice as they are soft and breathable. the scar makeup jo mentioned is also wondeful!!! Bio oil is also good for helping scars to heal. sunshine is also a  fab remedy for helping scars to fade. i have pins and plates in my ankle and the scars were rather large..i found the sun really helped to fade them.

Hi gem..welcome back hun! Glad to hear you will be starting again soon. how are u feeling about it all?

Charlie how did the results go?

Hi Lmt, roxy,becks  

AFM im feeling very sick as usual..all day sickness!!   bubs will be ok when i go for my scan on thurs. i wont relax until I know i have been discharged from IVF unit and put under normal midwife care. Have just done the mothersday family gathering so am exhausted. 

Love and hugs xxx


----------



## roxy1984

hi every1

good luck for this week louisa   

eli1000-hope ur scan goes ok this week sure it will be and evrythin will sort itself out,xxx

pinkpixie-pain dosnt sound gud,have you heard from st marys yet bowt an appt? hope u get news on funding and ya scan soon  

gemma-good luck for your upcoming treatment    

jo82-glad ur feelin a little better,hope ya assigments not doin ya head in 2much.xx

charlie hope u got sum good new in ya blood results?
x
lmt,beckwm-hope ure okxx

afm -had a sleepless wkend worrying, but had scan 2day and its twins,so happy, me and db were cryin, seen 2 heartbeats and she said everythin was in track so good news, still early days but im goona kepp my fingerscrossed.xx


----------



## lmt417

Evening Ladies,

Roxy -    Two little bubbas - congratulations and welcome to the twin club! It's very scary isn't it?  

Eli - Glad your holding up  .   your scan goes well on Thursday.

Pinkpixie - What's happening with your funding? Why is it all up in the air?

Louisa - Well done on your surge, you will be pupo again in no time! I really hope and   this is your time.

Gemmasb - Welcome back hun 

 Hi to everyone else!

AFM I have midwife appointment on Thursday, getting a bit anxious as my sickness has disappeared now and I feel pretty normal. Just want to see the bubbas to know all is ok. 

Lynne x


----------



## pinkpixie

roxy congrats on twins scary but exciting !!!!

lmt how did your midwife appt go

charlie did u get ur blood results back

louisa how are u are u pupo yet

eli hi

gemma how are things

jo have u made a decision about clinics yet

beck hi

afm rang docs o chase up referral got a call back saying u get 3 goes and we will refer u to st marys so they had completley got the wrong end of the stick so had to explain that we have already had treatment and we want to know if we can transfer funding to mfs and if not to be transferred to leeds am getting sick of going through it now    rang back today and practice manager is off sick so will have to try again mon just want to get the ball rolling again
hope everyone has a good weekend
xx


----------



## Jo82

Roxy...Huge congratulations on the twins!!! 

LMT...how did the appointment go? 

PP...what a pain! It is never simple when it comes to the nhs is it! 

Hope you are all ok. I've been very up and down over the past week. Had a couple of very bad days but seem to be picking up again now. Off out this weekend to see Tiesto (DJ) in Birmingham to celebrate my birthday. Quite looking forward to it but it's bittersweet as I was going to cancel it when we got the bfp and this weekend would have my due date if tx had worked the first time round. So instead I will be drinking +++, eating and dancing....not in that order hopefully! We are staying over so will make a nice weekend of it...although I need to buy something new to wear....my excuse is that I have put on weight but I can still just about fit into 3 outfits but I never buy myself clothes unless I have to so will treat myself hopefully.

I'm hoping to get a exercise bike/cross trainer after my birthday so it will help me lose some of the weight I have put on again. I'm not doing so good at healthy eating or portion control! I blame comfort eating and laziness in front of the tv. At least the warmer weather may be starting so hope it gives me some motivation.

Have a good weekend everyone xxx


----------



## Louisa33

Jo you go girl.  It's very dififcult to get motivated to do exercise isn't it.  I'm terrible at doing it.  Tend to not.  Tried a gym years ago and hated it (hated all the posing that goes on there). I just try to walk places if possibel but I drive to work which isn't good.
Pinkpixie - yeah I had my blast transfer (one blast only again) on Thursday 18th. OTD 29th.  I don't want to rub it in though here as I feel very guilty/lucky we get to have a few more goes.  We had 4 left, and again the 1st one they thawed did really well so we still have 3 in the freezer.  Very lucky.  Have no real symptons as yet though.  AF due Sat but due to start spotting etc. Weds/Thurs.. dreading it really.  It really is such torture all this.
Lmt and Roxy our lovely twin ladies.. hope your'e both doing well.
Eli  - good luck for Thurs!!!
Gemma & Charlie - what's happenign with you both?  Gemma when do you start DR?  I guess you AF has started by now?  Charlie - how about you?  I've lost track - are you having another FET or a fresh next?  You're starting soon aren't you?
Right going to go make a cup of (decaf) tea!
L xx


----------



## Beckwm

Dear All

Having bad week hence no posts. Been very ill. More soon once better. Hooray to all trying again!
LOLove

Bxx


----------



## Eli1000

Hi girls,

Roxy..huge congratulations on the twinnies       

Lmt, hope your ok hun, has the sickness settled??

Jo hope u had a good birthday!!

Louisa...good luck for saturday..   they picked a sticky bean for you xx

AFM, i have finally been discharged from IVF hospital.    We saw our baby waving at us this week, really made me emotional it looks so much like a baby now. The blob/cyst..well they r still unsure. Consultant said the fact that it hasnt grown means that whether it is a eptopic or a cyst...it will resolve itself and not pose a danger to me or the baby...so fab news!! Im still getting odd waves of nausea although no where nr as bad as they were (mints seem to help). I have a sore throat today and feel very emotional for no reason. Hormones no doubt. apart from that, i feel very lucky and blessed to be pregnant. Cant wait till the 12 week mark so i can relax a little more.

Elxxx


----------



## lucy2013

Morning everyone 

Hope your all doing well? Sorry not been on for a while had a crazy couple of weeks.

Beck- Sorry to hear your not feeling very well hope you feel better soon  xxx

Roxy- Congrats on the twins thats fantastic news im so pleased for youxxx

Eli- so lovely to hear your doing well and you saw your little baby waving that is a moment you will never forget  xxx

Louisa- Congrats on being pupo so happy for you and   this is your time hun you deserve this so much xxx

PP- hope your pain is alot better now hun xx

lmt- how you feeling? hope your doing well

Gemma- Hello hope your doing well too when do you start treatment again?

Hello to everyone else

AFM- Af arrived sat exactly 4weeks to the day after i started to miscarry so somthing went right this time its normally at least 3days late!! Called clinic this morning and booked in for day 11scan next tue then go from there we have two blasts left so i   they thaw ok and we get to have transfer very soon. This time i will be on clexane and steriods and 3 cyclogest a day instead of two. We have our app at the miscarriage clinic 1st april so works outs well which im pleased about. All my bloods came back totaly normal so im so pleased about that too so its just a case of trying again with the extra drugs and see what happends. 

Charlie xxx


----------



## Jo82

Hi Charlie...Glad to hear you are looking to the future and your AF hasn't played you up. Good luck for your next go.

Eli...great news, really pleased for you.

Beck...get well soon.

Lousia...hope you are ok. How are things with your sister? Good luck for the 2ww...got everything possible crossed for you. I have ordered a cross trainer/exercise cycle and it should be here on Wednesday   Hope this motivation continues once it's here!

AFM: We had our review today, DF couldn't make it but we didn't think it would actually be all that useful...we were right! I really dislike the consultant....she is so god-damn snooty....I know a lot of consultants are but it really winds me up. I asked a fair few questions about whether we would need donor sperm....she explained it all and said that one a medical basis there was no need to go down that route as the sperm they got looked fine. She said the eggs were as well but could not explain why all but 2 of the embies development slowed down and only 2 out of 13 were at the correct stage of development for the timeframe. Although she answered my questions she seemed over-keen to discuss the next step and presumed we would be having treatment there again and how soon did we want to start. The first thing she said referred to us funding the next go. Really annoys me...I know it is a business but surely the care should be high on the list of priorities not just when they can get some money from you. She didn't even ask if I was ok! 
We won't be having treatment there unless we have to. It's cheaper than the others we are looking at but the care has been severely lacking. 

At the moment we are looking at St Judes in Wolverhampton and CARE at Nottingham. St Judes is closer but CARE has better success rates. Both are similar in terms of price. I am calling CARE tomorrow to speak to the egg sharing team. It's strange that we may get to do another cycle this year...very daunting. DF's parents have definitely offered us £1500 and said we can have the money whenever we are ready. Dependant on what other tests would be needed and whether we can egg share, potentially we have the money to have another cycle. I know we are really lucky because of their offer but I don't dare think about what will happen if we need yet more treatment. 

I start counselling tomorrow to help deal with the m/c. I hope it helps. I have also been given an extension on my assignment of around 3 weeks so I can stress a little less hopefully. Maybe things will seem a bit better now....I hope so. 

Take care everyone xxx


----------



## lucy2013

Hi Jo 

Bless you that consultant sounds just awfull not even asking if your feeling ok now and understanding your feelings thats just not on. I really hope you get on ok tomorrow and it helps you alot  

I had my talk with the student docs last monday and i was so scared and nervous before i went in i thought there would only be two max but there was 5 and a doc we all sat around in a circle and i had all these eyes on me i felt so nervous  . As soon as they started talking i relaxed alot and felt so much calmer and very proud of myself i must admit it was very very hard talking about the past again and what we have been through i deep down inside i knew it was helping me to talk about it. I have kept alot of my feelings locked up for so long and since this last miscarriage i have found it all so hard to deal with. So i no i really needed to talk and share my emotions and feelings. The doc said after how much she has learnt about ivf and all sides of treatment how we feel what we go through ect.... She said i should write a book about what we have had to deal with and i have decided to. I think it will help me to keep busy and my mind of ivf all the time all i seem to have thought about is treatment and it just gets to much after a while. sorry i will stop going on now  

I really hope the chat tomorrow helps you Jo its such a hard thing to deal with and talking to someone is a great idea hun xx

Charlie xxxx


----------



## pinkpixie

louisa good luckand sending you lots of sticking vibes

charlie good luck for your next lot of treatment you have been so brave

jo good luck with the counselling

beck   hope u feeling better soon

eli must have been amazing seeing your bubba again

gemma hope ur cycle is going ok

lynn rocy hope ur ok

afm pain was better but has got really bad again today it is driving me insane.  have been told that we cant go back t mfs   but have started our referral to leeds ust frustrating cos prob wont staart treatment until aug
xx


----------



## lmt417

Louisa -    I have everything crossed for you.  

Pinkpixie - You wanted the Leeds referral didnt you? Why will it take til August to get started?

Charlie - Glad you found your talk with the student docs worthwhile, I thought it would help to talk about it.  You must be very articulate if the doc is suggesting you write a book on IF, that could be very rewarding, especially if you get published & make plenty dosh!!

Jo - Sometimes the consultants are awful, they treat you like a number rather than a person. Sounds like yours just wants the cash! I agree you should look for a different clinic, you need to feel happy with your consultant.

Eli - Thats good that they are not worried about your cyst and that bubba is doing well.

Beck -   So sorry you're having a rough time of it. Hope all ok. 

AFM - I am going for an early scan tomorrow (10wks+5) as I cant wait any longer, I am going crazy! NHS scan still 2-3 wks away so paying for a private scan.  Sickness has pretty much gone away, still feel yucky at night but nothing major. Starting to feel quite tired in the evening too. Will let you all know how the scan goes.

Lynne x


----------



## roxy1984

hi every1

louisa-lots of    rly hope this works for you,and hope ya sis is doin ok?xx

pinkpixie-that crap bowt the mfs funding and the wait, when is ya scan?

charlie-well done for your talk, i would of crumbled,ecspecially doin it on your own,glad it made u feel better.xx

jo82-good news ya gettin started on treatment again,rly hope it helps u 2morrow with the counsellor,  to the cons,it rly annoys me when there like that, you train that hard in something where u know you will be dealin with pts all the time ecspecially an if dr and theyve got an attitude,i just think y they bother to do somethin like bein a dr. 

becks-hope u feel betta.x

eli1000-congrats on the scan,glad its all worked out.xx

gemma-hope yr gettin on ok.x

lmt- i no wot u mean bowt the wait,my sickness keeps coming and goin,tend 2 feel ruff at night but im so anxoius bowt wot i shud i shudnt feel,hope ya scan goes ok.xx

afm-im doiin ok,bin feelin ruff on/off, i dont no whats normal 2 feel and whats not normal,so every othr 5 mins im thinkin somthin wrong ,my mum does work on the epu so mite try and blag an appt not sure she'll induldge me though.xx


----------



## pinkpixie

lynne how was your scan

Roxy if that was me i would be hassling my mum for an appt every day  

louisa how r u

hi to everyone else

afm got scan tomorrow so hopefully will find out what is causing this pain.  Am on pins as is my sisters due date today and she has had a few mild contractions so hopefully she will progess went to see my friends baby today (through IVF) she is very cute nd tiny.
xx


----------



## Jo82

PP...good luck with your scan, hope they work out what is causing the pain and more importantly how to stop it. 

Roxy...did you manage to get an appointment? Hope all is going well.

LMT....how did the scan go chicky? Hope everything went well. 

Charlie...glad the dr talk went so well. It must have be hard to disclose so much personal information. Good luck with the book...sounds a fantastic idea. 

AFM: The counselling went well. I have 6 sessions and then a review. It was helpful just to be able to spill everything out and not worry about upsetting anyone. As for clinics...CARE Nottingham are favourites at the moment. We are wanting to egg share so called them up to discuss it. They have a specific department to deal with this and the lady was very helpful. We can self-refer just by writing a letter to them detailing previous treatment, IF issues, personal stuff like age etc. They will then call us with an appointment for AHM bloods and a pre-treatment scan, if these are ok we would go for counselling and then if we still want to do it when get the screening bloods done...£295 which seems quite reasonable compared with some. If we state in the letter that we want to egg share then we don't have to pay the initial consultancy fee. I have tried to contact St Judes...was told someone would call back...the receptionist called back and said look on the website for prices...so I explained again that it was specific details re: egg sharing that we wanted...receptionist said someone would call us back...not heard anything since.

I don't know what to do though....should I have a complete break or get the ball rolling having the tests. The CARE woman did say once we are approved for egg share we can do it whenever we wanted and it usually takes 3 months or so for all the tests/counselling etc. I have to have 3 bleeds before we can do the actual treatment again anyway. 

The other thing is that may body/head is playing nasty tricks on me...I swear I am getting similar symptoms as in the 2ww...sore boobs, increased cm, sexual dreams, tiredness. No twinges, no dizziness though. I'm sure I ov'ed last week so who knows! I won't be getting my hopes up too much but it is still puzzling. The consultant said on Monday we have next to no chance of ever having a natural pg due to DF's sperm and my possible lining issues   I think it must be just wishful thinking on my part   xxx


----------



## Louisa33

Jo you never know hun.  Let me tell you about my sister.  Her DH had very low sperm count.  They were ttc for about 3 years then started IVF.  Had 7 cycles in total (4 fresh) and failed the lot.  Gave up on the IVF and immediately conceived naturally!  Then a year later another , and then another year another.  3 kids now, eldest is 3!!! Sometimes I think fate has a hand.
Pinkpixie I'm so glad you are having a scan.  That pain has been going on for about 5-6 weeks now at least?  Far too long.  I just want you to find out why and get it fixed.    
Lmt how did your scan go? 
Eli congrats on being discharged from IVF hospital!  Now out in the real world.  Apparently standard preg care is nowhere near as nice as the care you get in IVF so be prepared....!!
Roxy - much as you'll hate me saying this,  aparently the worse you feel, the better the baby is doing!! So embrace the sickness!!
Charlie well done with your chat with the student docs how brave of you to do that.  I think it must have been incredibly hard.  
Gemma how are you doing hun?
AFM well witch is due tomorrow.  Had a little brown this morning but no more.  This can be interpreted either way.  I'm hopeful but not testing until Monday!  If no AF by then then there is hope.  This weekend is the critical one and I'm away tomorrow visiting my sister's new baby (arrived last week!)
My sister with cancer has her op next week 8th April.  We're terrified but wanting it to happen and get over with....

Chat soon

L xx


----------



## lmt417

Hi ladies,

Bit of a me post coming!

My scan was both good and bad. It was amazing seeing the 2 babies in there, both were sleeping. One was stretched out the other was all curled up - so cute!  But the bad news is that the sonographer noticed fluid around one baby's head and she was quite concerned. It was a private scan but by a sheer stroke of luck she works beside my consultant at the local hospital so she took a scan pic to him and he has booked us for a detailed scan with him on Tuesday (I'll be 11wks+5 then). All we can do is wait and see what Tuesday brings now........

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend.

PS Louisa Good luck for Monday! Even my twinnies have their fingers and toes crossed for you!  

Lynne x


----------



## pinkpixie

Louisa good luck for monday fingers crossed for you   

Lynne good luck for tuesday hope everything is ok   

Jo our bodies are really good at playing tricks but you never know    it must be a really hard decision on when to try again i suppose all u can do is try and do what u think is best i must admit i would be tempted to start getting the tests done and nottingham sound a lot better.

Roxy charlie gemma beck eli  

AFM had scan the nurse couldnt see anything she was really nice and actually does the odd shift at MFS so we were chatting about that.  The pain seems to have stopped now so fingers crossed it wnt come back.  
Me and DH are trying to come to a decision after having our referral to leeds and sort of accepting we wouldnt be able to have treatment for 18weeks cos of the waiting list we got our letter from st marys on sat saying that i can ring up from my next period so now have to decide if to wait for leeds or to just go for it with st marys
My sis still hasnt had her baby she is getting very peed off as her other 2 were both early.

hugns n kisses
xx
h


----------



## Jo82

Well I have had a nice weekend at my parents but consumed far too much wine last night! Started with the brown spotting so it could be AF on here way but  then again who knows as I had that on the 2ww anyway. I'm not holding out for a surprise but it would be amazing if it did happen...always hear of it happening to someone's friend....I want to be that 'friend' that people refer to!    

Louisa...    Good luck for tomorrow!

LMT....  you must be so worried. I hope all is well on your next scan and it's good that you managed to get an appointment.

PP...Glad the pain has gone. It sounds like a difficult decision. Do you get any more go's after this next one? 

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## Louisa33

Hello my lovely ffs
Yet again we have failed here.  More brown on Sat then turned red.  Then yesterday full AF.  Soooooo heavy.  TMI but it's pouring out. Negative test last night.  No point testing today as still bleeding heavily.
It just goes to show that symptons mean didly squat.  I've taken this one really really hard.  Last night was bad, especially as I spent the weekend admiting my brand new niece (who is gorgeous of course).  So this has been 3 IVFs, each time with a perfect blast, each time a failure.  
I'm not sure I can carry on with much more of this.  Had a very long conversation (teary) with DH last night.  THe reasons for us doing this are sound (PGD for screening a severe genetic disease) but we have the difficult decision to make to try naturally or not.  We have 3 frosties left and will use those then see.  I know I had a really good response the drugs but to be honest the outcome is just the same, more sodding BFNs.
What is also pi&&ing me off is this "one at a time" business.  We have 3 left and I am going to speak to the nurse tomorrow about our options.  ONe at a time is dragging things out, as for sure I'm confident that the remaining 3 will fail now too.
Sorry this is so negative.  Will cheer up sometime I guess.  

Lou xx


----------



## lmt417

Louisa -   I am so sorry hun. Take care of yourself    This is such a difficult process to go through and you are allowed to feel down and negative.  You know we are all here for you.

Luv
Lynne x


----------



## Jo82

Lousia....  so sorry it was a bfn. Symptoms can always mean anything but it is so hard at the time. Sounds like you have a few options left to try yet. Maybe they will transfer 2. Could you have the implantation blood tests...I read about them on care website and their are some tests that can be done.

Afm: I was also symtpom spotting despite having no chance naturally. Felt everything apart from the dizziness that I had on the successful cycle. Tested and it was a bfn as always. Why oh why oh why is it possible to feel like you did when you were pg and yet not be. Such as life hey! I have dyed my hair myself today and it looks quite good so the day was not a complete waste xxx


----------



## roxy1984

hi evry1

 louisa, im rly sorry it didnt work this time,id defo ask for 2 put back next go, hope u feel better soon, its rly hard getting bfn after everythin you go through. hope ya sister is getting on ok 2.xxx

lmt-good luck for ya scan 2morow, hope it all goes well and they were just being cautious.xxx

pinkpixe-glad ya scan went ok,hard deciosn bowt treatment id be tempted to go 4 the quickest option but its wether u'll be comfortable goin st marys.xx

jo82-sorry it wasnt good news,dont give up trying natural though, my cons said it could still happen for us it cud just take us yrs eg:10yrs , but he said it cud happen in 1 yr aswell,i got my hair dun the otha day 2, a mate in work said you look nice 2day, i was like thanks all ive bin getting for the past month is you look tierd?(in other words ruff) my dad even asked if i had a black eye the otha day, i said no its called bags! .xx

hope every1 else is ok.xxx


----------



## Eli1000

hey girls,

LMT, I know the worry u must feel right now. Im   that this fluid is nothing to worry about. they are always ultra precautious as they were with me. Best of luck for tommorow and i hope those sleeping babies are kicking and waving at you!! Is always lovely to see.

Louisa, Im sorry this one hasnt worked out for you. Must be so frustrating the whole one at a time lark. You have more patience than I did..I told them to thaw all five and put the best two back which got me pregnant with my one baby now. There will be one or two little embies just waiting to be selected for transfer that will grow into lovely bubs. Shame its such a slow process tho.  

Jo, I so hope those symptoms turn put to be pregnancy related hun. Its so frustrating wondering if our bodies are playing tricks. it may be too early for a pos test yet.      that you will be the lucky friend.

Roxy..lol on the black eye!!! I too look dreadful most days. I felt like my symptoms were starting to ease on week 9 but then week ten was awful and im 11 weeks tomorrow and still feel dreadful. When will it ease...when will i glow?? Lol!!  

AFM well Im still waiting on a scan appointment from the midwife or a letter or something..no idea what. Im 11 weeks tomorrow so i hope they hurry up.

PP you have such a tricky decision to make. Im not sure I could refuse treatment next month tho...waiting is hard. Do leeds have a higher sucess rate? U need to look into it hun. I had my TX at st marys this time last yr (april i think) and even tho they all had to be frozen and i hated marys...i did get a positive from it so it ended well.

hi charlie,gem and beck

time for bed, night all xxx


----------



## Jo82

Well af is here so definately not a natural surprise for me yet again! Got terrible af pains and due back at work today...great combination after not sleeping properly again....arrrrggggghhhhh!!! 

Morning everyone lol xxx


----------



## pinkpixie

Louisa     i am so sorry hun you deserved so much to get a positive result.  WIll they do any tests to see if there is a reason as to why it hasnt worked so far  You are your family have been through so much recently it will be your turn soon for some good news

Jo   on AF arriving it always amazes me how our minds can trick us into thinking that u are pregnant with all the symptoms.  Hope you feel better soon

Lynn how did the scan go

Eli am sure you must start to glow soon!!

Roxy have u not persuaded your mum to give you another scan then

hi to gemma and charlie

AFM after talking through our options over the weekend and then again with my lovely accupuncturist we have  decided to go with st marys might ring up this month just to get myself back on the list but could do with having another month off cos want to make sure these pains have stopped.  I have no idea how many times people are having to ring up before they can start treatment might ring st marys and see what they say.

xxx


----------



## lucy2013

Hey Ladies

Louisa - Im so so sorry hun you really did deserve this    I hope your turn is on its way hope your ok? silly question i know but thinking of you we are all here for you xxx

Lmt- How did your scan go?xxx

Eli - How are you feeling? how is your little one doing? xxx

Jo- I had exactly the same thing happen to me last month i was so sure i had all my pregnancy symptoms back and i thought maybe a miracle had actually happened but no such luck! Its amazing what our bodies can do to us hey? xxx

Hi to everyone else hope your all doing well 

AFM had my day 11 scan today lining is all good and have a lead folli so starting the kits tomorrow and hopefully will show a surge by sat if not back to clinic for another scan. Im feeling nervous but im being alot more relaxed and just getting on with it to be honest last time i was watching what i was eating and making sure i was drinking my pineapple juice ect... but it all didnt make any difference to me. We only have two left and i   we even get to ET will just have to wait and see there is nothing i can do to change anything so just have to try and stay positive i guess. I will be on Clexane and steriods and a extra cyclogest a day this time thats if i even get to the et stage. 

Catch up soon xxx


----------



## Louisa33

Hi everyone
Charlie yes I'm fine thanks.  It didn't help when one of my "friends" ( I say "" because she is just taker not a giver) has just announced her second preg.. baby #1 is just 1 year old yesterday!  Timing eh!.  Yesterday was the worst day I think.  Today I'm a bit better.  Going to work definitely helps even though it's manic.. perhaps  becuse it's manic.  I'm really pleased you're underway now.. have everything crossed for you  
Pinkpixie thanks hun.  i hope your pain is sorted though.  great that you're going again... will you be on the long protocol?  Gonal F?  It's actually quite exciting again!!!  This will be your time for sure!
Jo - tell me about it!  You really can convince yourself eh!  Even I was feeling fatter and was sooooo convinced.  Hope you're alright.   Have some red wine.
Hi Eli, Lmt, Roxy - my inspiration that this can work!!!! 
Well today I phoned the clinic.  Pointed out that 1) I didn't want to do a monitoring scan as last 2 times were fine and it's such a long journey and I would ahve to fly from Ireland to London just for the scan for no need really and that I just wanted to do the ov sticks and 2)we want 2 putting  back next time.  We have 3 frosties left and perhaps they might defrost all 3 and pick the best 2.  I don't know.  I just really feel it won't work anyway given that the 1st 3 have failed and I just want to get it over with.
Going to post in a sec as page iis jumping


----------



## Louisa33

Anyway then we will have to make the decision to try naturally (we are lucky in that we probably can have kids naturally) but risk having a sick child.  Playing God eh?!? 
Any thoughts? 
My family think I should ditch the IVF after this and just go with it.  If we have a poorly child we can deal with it.  But it is a serious condition and I would feel so guilty imposing it on my child (severe haemophilia A) but I dont' know I can go through another set of heartache again
I'm sorry if that's insensitive.  In a way I now wish we didn't have the option of PGD.

Opinions verrrry welcome
BTW my sister has her op on the 8th April.  We're all terrified.  I fly over to Ireland on the 6th to look after her babies.  She goes in on the 7th.  Just 1 week to go.  And I'm selfishly thinking of IVF. 

Lou xx


----------



## zoe 1

ahhh louisa,
your so not selfish hun, you have to do what feels right with regards to IVF or natural, 
Give the 3 you have left ago first because one of those could be the one, try for 2 put back if you feel that would be better.

I really hope your sister's op goes well hun, the kids will keep you busy,
Take care and good luck with everything xxx


----------



## Jo82

Lousia...I don't know much about the condition or it's treatment. Is it treatable, how much could it impact on the babys life? My view is that if it is treatable and the person will still be able to
lead an independant life then I would consider ttc naturally. Many illnesses have a possible  genetic factor to them. Cancer, many mental illnesses, strokes, diabetics etc etc but they are all treatable to some extent and do impact on the persons life...some greater than others. Yet people do not stop having babies to stop these illnesses. However, given a choice then yes I would sooner
my baby not be born at risk of any illness but we can not
predict the future so although the pgd may work your baby may get another
terrible illness but on the other hand your child may not be pleased later in life if they were given a condition that could have been prevented. There is never a way of knowing. 

If it was me I would use the frosties first as it would be a shame to waste
them. The next one may be the one! What stage were they frozen at? I would take all out if frozen on day 1 as they can be frozen again but not if they are blastocysts. My thinking on this is that if all 3 are good then could you let a potential baby perish? I couldn't knowing that I could of had that one transferred a month later and it may have been my baby. 

It's a difficult decision and I hope which ever way you decide it is
in the interets of your future child. 

Charlie...good luck with it! 

Pp...hope st marys isn't as bad as last time for you. 

Well the gp has kindly put me on temazepam to help
me sleep. They are very strong and knocked me out last night. It was lovely to not be lay in bed having everything whizzing around in my head. I needed a break from all my worries and it did just that! Still feel a little sleepy today but think that is the after effects of the medication and maybe all the stress. 

Hope beck is ok...not seen her on here for ages since she said
she wasn't well. 

Xxx


----------



## pinkpixie

louisa   that everything gors ok for you sis sending lots of    and no you are not selfish.  Like jo said would use the frosties you have and have 2 put back and then if it doesnt work u can have a rethink.  we will be on short protocol again i assume we have not had a review appt with st marys so do have a few questions regarding drugs and how many we can have put back.

Jo do u feel better for having a good nights sleep

charlie good luck for this time

Lynne how did ur scan go hope you and your bubs are ok

roxy when is your next scan??

eli how are u have u got much of a bump yet

beck hope u are ok

hi to gemma

afm sat here feeling very full as have been out for my tea yum yum  had a  bit of a worrying day my sis is now a week over and when she went to the midwife today they struggled to find the heartbeat they now think the baby is breech so she has to go for a scan tomorrow so looks like the home birth wont be happening i think we all just want the baby out so we know that she is ok.  It appears that there is no waiting list with st marys now so could in theory start treatment in 2 weeks although i do think i should possibly wait another month but that is no guarantee that i wont change my mind in 2 weeks and ring up  

love to you all
xxx


----------



## lmt417

Hi ladies,

Quick update on my scan - both bubbas were moving around this time, one sucking its thumb & the other was jumping up and down!  One baby is slightly smaller and still has the fluid, it's called something like a cystic hygroma and is a sign of a chromosome abnormality like downs syndrome    It could still turn out to be nothing but we have a 50/50 chance that something is wrong. Need to decide over the next couple of weeks whether to have an amnio test done, we are thinking we wont as we love both bubbas regardless. It's a worrying time  

Also 12 weeks tomorrow and morning sickness has decided to come back  

Will catch up with everyone tomorrow.

Lynne
x


----------



## lucy2013

Hey everyone 

lmt-Im so sorry to hear about the scan Hun i had this with our very 1st Ivf pregnancy there was alot of fluid behind our little girls neck and we were sent for a CVS test which is like a amnio I think with the Amnio they take the fluid from Placenta insted of the fluid around baby which is what i had. I no what your going through and how you must be feeling at this time. 

They found out our little Girl had Turners Syndrome and we decided to carry on with the pregnancy because we loved her no matter what the out come was and wanted her so much But things did not work out that way for us and she got very very ill. 

Its such a mixture of emotions cause of all we have been through to get there in the 1st place and then to be told this but thats exactly how we felt we loved our little girl and would of never thought of anything else but keeping her even though we knew she had a bad case of it she was still our little baby Girl.We called her Faith after everything we went through it was the right perfect name for her.

When do you have to tell them if your having a amnio? Its is a hard choice i no. thinking of you  

Hope everyone else is doing well?

Charlie xxx


----------



## Louisa33

Lmt hun what mixed news.  Great the the babies are doing well, not so great about this fluid.  Gosh it's difficult isn't it.  Lots and lots of    
Charlie I know what you mean abot doin gthe right stuff.  I did all that the 3 times i got BFNs!  So this time I'm going to do everything wrong!!!  Even the odd sneaky glass of wine.  Stuff it!
Pinkpixie do you mean you would start drugs in 2 weeks or your day 1 would be in 2 weeks?  How is the pain today?  What do you reckon you will do?  Decisions decisions!
Jo sorry hun you have been having problems sleeping.  All this goddam ivf stress is just bl**dy awful isnt' it.  What we put ourselves through.
Eli, Roxy, Gemma hi  
AFM got the call bck from the clinic today.  We are good to go this month.  Today is day 5.  Wlil be having 2 put back and if those don't work we've only then got the one.  We've now pretty much decided to go straight onto having another full fresh PGD cycle (£7k!) if the frosties fail and then if all that and the subsequent frosties fail, stop there.  Basicaly 2010 will be iVF year and if we get to Christmas and no preg or remanining frosties then we stop it all.

Have a lovley wekeend everyone!

L xx


----------



## roxy1984

hi

lmt-  like louisa said, its great they were both kickin away, just worryin bowt the fluid, like you said though ud love them either way,  it all works owt, my midwife told me i couldnt have the downs test because its not accurate when its twins, so not sure if she meant the blood tests or something. ,xxx

louisa-glad u made a decision and on the 2 embys, i no a few ppl who have genetic disorders, who live happy lives so i wouldnt rule out trying naturally, obviuosly i dont know alot about the condition, ppl are born all the time with gentic conditions that ppl didnt know they had the gene for etc, its just coz u know about the genetic link, kids that are born 'healthy' can go on to be poorly and develop long term illness's that arnt genetic we just dont know what will happen in our lives from one day to the next.  hope that makes sense, in simple words i think whatever u choose 2 do would be the right choice.xx

charlie-good luck for transfer.xx

pinkpixie-no didnt blag the scan, should get one in a few wks ne way, my mum just says you dont need one yet and i should just wait and stop worrying , i suppose if i rly tried i cud of twisted her arm, but think shes right it would probly ease my worrys for bowt an hr, i then id start worrying again so thought id just wait it out.m good news on startin treatmnet soon.xx

jo82,eli1000 beckwm hope ure ok.xx


----------



## Eli1000

Hi girls,

Louisa it must be so hard for you to make a decision, however, I bet you feel better for doing so now.(I secretly do believe there is one or two sticky ones in there tho..they just keep missing them..maybe u should choose next time  ) Bets of luck for this time round!! 

Lynne, I really feel for you and your DH now, what a worrisome time it must be. I know how hard it must be because you love your baby so much (I know I do mine). I will say a little   for you all.   Oh and as for the returning of the morning sickness...well exactly the same thing happened to me, i had a wonderful week nine and ever since then its back to feeling dreadful all the time. Just waiting to glow and feel fabulous  

Charlie im so sorry to hear about little Faith, its really sad. i personally believe the red wine helped my lining more than the pineapple juice and brazil nuts (its true..google it) ...certainly helped with my sanity too!!!   Best of luck hunni!!!

Roxy when is your scan?? You must be close now??

PP..good luck with deciding on tx..im sure u will be itching to start it 2 weeks time. according to Zita its best to have treatment in spring...higher success rates apparantly!!! 

Jo how are u feeling hun? Hope the meds are picking you up a little and your enjoying easter!

Hi Bec...hope your ok not chatted in a while hun 

AFM well I had my 12 week scan yesterday...dates have changed again as Im now due on the 16th oct rather than the 23rd.Baby was fast asleep this time, lady tried waking bubs up which worried me a little but nope...sound asleep. I asked her if I should be worried and she said no its good for them to sleep and the heartbeat is strong and healthy and that bubs looks happy baby. Also saw all arms and legs and facial bones forming..really was amazing. So Im 12 weeks tomorrow apparantly. Which im sure is wrong..think I just have a big baby lol!! Ive really got a little or should i say fairly biggish bump now..everyone comments these days which is nice.

Hope everyone is having a lovely easter weekend. I have had mcdonalds today..very unhealthy but delish!!! Ive decided its more important for mummy to be happy and if that means a few treats then so be it!! Got a big chocolate egg waiting for me in the kitchen, think I may start on that tonight..yummy!!!

Elxxxx


----------



## Louisa33

Happy Easter to everyone!
Have had a nice day pottering in the garden cutting grass and scarifying the lawn of moss.  It looks dreadful now but should recover and be nice and grassy in a few weeks/months.
So anyway I think I will be off the boards for a few weeks as I'll be at my sister's come Tuesday morning and I reckon it'll be manic there also I will have a lot to deal with.  Her op is on Thursday morning at 9am.  She is really scared but this just has to happen...
AFM today is CD8 and I look forward (with trepidation) to a transfer in a couple of weeks probbaly around the 16th/17th assuming I surge on day 16ish as normal.  Am feeling pretty pessimistic about this cycle but have a plan in my head - if this fails then will book straight onto a fresh PGD cycle and just squeeze in the last FET whilst waiting for hte fresh cycle.  This shall succeed!!!
Have a lovely few weeks

Lou xx


----------



## pinkpixie

louisa just wanted to wish you and your sister good luck sending lots of


----------



## pinkpixie

Eli i like your thinking you need to eat what u fancy  

Lynne how are u

Charlie how is your treatment going

Roxy when is your next scan?

Beck how are u?

Jo how are you hope you are starting to find things a bit easier?

AFM am waiting for AF to start so that i can ring st marys as have decided to go for it this month (thats todays decision anyway) so this time next week i could be injecting again.  Had a lovely easter as my niece was born on easter sunday 8lb 2 welcome to the world Annabel Kate i was a bit worried how i would feel about it all but am smitten!!!

love
hannah


----------



## Jo82

Hey there everyone...

PP....wishing you loads of luck for this go! Wow it sounds scary the thought of going through it all again!

Louisa...loads of luck with this cycle as well and hope your sister's op goes well.

Eli...great news on the scan.

Roxy...hope you are starting to enjoy the experience and feel a little more at ease.

Charlie...hope you are ok.

LMT...  hope you get some good news, that must be so difficult. 

Well I am feeling much better...sleeping again, no longer tearful and my mood has picked up again. We're managing to save and have sent our letter off to CARE Nottingham to look at going through egg sharing. I have to have 3 bleeds before a full fresh cycle and with the tests it may be a while yet so thought we would get the ball rolling even though it would be too soon to have treatment. I feel I need to be that bit stronger but it will come in time. 
Still haven't finished my uni assignment yet   but have 6 days off work now so will crack on with it...later maybe! 

The counselling is going great...really feel at ease with the person I'm seeing even though I keep forgetting what her name is   It's really helping me sort my head out and everything that was overwhelming me. We have been on/off discussing moving house for the past 2 years and we have finally agreed to look into it. I wanted to move back to Nottingham but DF has finally decided that he doesn't so we are staying where we are but would like to move within the local area...but now it looks like we won't be able to anyway now with the house prices and needing such a large deposit for the next house. We will lose out if we move now and as it's not a case of having to move it looks like we will be staying put. Thankfully we both like the house, area is ok and travelling for work isn't too bad...guess we should be thankful and not try to be too greedy wanting more than we have got!

Anyway...I will stop jabbering on! Hope you are all well and Beck if you are lurking...thinking of you xxx


----------



## roxy1984

hi every1

louisa   everythin goes ok with ya sister.xx

pinkpixie-goodluck with startin treatment, hope u get accepted this time,   congrats on becomin an auntie,not got my nxt appt yet, i work at fairfield so been checkin with antenatal if theyve recived the referal from the midwife and they hadnt, so spoke to the midwife and she said bowt 5 referals had gone haywire, so she filled it in again and faxed it through 2day, so wll check agan 2morow  it there then  can get a date at least wil probly be bkd up 4 a few wks now though, gettin anxious again just rly hope it all ok.xx

jo82-glad your feeling better and the counsellin s helpin, i was the same wth my uni work i did my disertation a wk b4 it was due in, was glad when everythin was dun and  had no more assignments due ever again.ha, still anxious but im tryin to chill out and not think about it all just want this next scan now.xx

hope evry1 else ok.xxx


----------



## lucy2013

Hey all hope your all doing well?

Well was not good news for us this time   our last two blasts did not survive the thaw on tue very hard to hear.  But we have to move on and focus on the next time even though its so very hard, I am so lucky to have my dh he is so positive and helps me heaps. We are so lucky to have our little boy and i feel so awfull cause we really are blessed to have him but we just   for a brother or sister for him.

We will be starting a fresh IVF cycle 1st week of may so only 4weeks away not long.just   it works out  for us next time so nervous about doing a fresh cycle again but its what we have to do to get our dream and its all worth it.

Charlie xxx


----------



## Beckwm

Hello Everyone!

I'm sorry about the radio silence for so long. I've just been really tired, rather busy with extra work, and partying away with my family for the Easter break.

I have kept up with all your news via my Blackberry, but not had the energy to write a post myself. Until now...!

Firstly, big up the 11 Lucky Ladies! As spring arrives, life is in bud all around us and that should make us all feel broody and fertile! Lambs are frolicking in the fields and the lush spring flowers make everything seem rosy, even if it's not.

In no particular order:

Charlie - I was sorry to learn your news about your FET attempt. Like you, the eagerness for another child is overwhelming, but you are blessed to have your boy. Lucky you! So, just 4 wks until a fresh cycle, eh? Again, lucky you! I know it means injections, people fiddling with your undercarriage and lots of stress, but it's so wonderful to have another go. Good luck, hon.

Roxy - how are you feeling today? How are you looking? I know that sometimes you are worrying about how you feel. Indeed every twinge can send you bonkers. However, trust in your body. You are amazing and your body will soon produce lovely babes for you to cuddle. Well done again - I am so envious, but in a good way!

Louisa - you have so much to deal with right now and it sounds as though you are embracing each challenge with strength and gusto. I wish your sister every success with her treatment. As for you, you have not failed; for some reason, the babes didn't take. It's not YOUR failure. You still have options, as daunting as those seems, and that's so wonderful. Big hugs xxxx

Jo - hey there sweetness. How are you doing on this fine spring day? I admire you for considering egg sharing. It's a courageous move and one I hope will end in success. I didn't take counselling after some of the problems we have in conceiving and wish I had. Your story is positive, uplifting and very helpful to me. I am due to start counselling about the miscarriages in two weeks, but in a non-conventional way via EMT and visualization. 

Lynne - I was so sorry to hear your news that one babe might be suffering re the fluid, but like you write, it could all turn out fine and dandy. I admire your decision to keep both babes and think they will be so lucky having such a strong, caring mum like you.

Hannah - good luck with your next cycle. Again, how wonderful that you have another chance to try. I realise that it takes a whole heap of guts to have another try. But just think - this could work! xxx

Eli - scan news sounds awesome. So pleased for you. Are you going to find out if it's a girl or boy on your 20wk scan?

AFM, I have given up trying altogether as it was sending me loopy in Feb and March. I am fertile tomorrow but have had lots of naughty sex this week already so that we won't feel like it tomorrow! I know, it's a crazy logic!! I am putting my energies into my Perla, and really enjoying her. We've a weekend of parties (P is going for a sleepover tomorrow evening so that we can rave it up) and gardening. Perfect....

Lots of love to all,
Bx


----------



## pinkpixie

Chalie    that must have been so hard am glad that your DH is giving you lots of support just beacuse you have one child doesnt take away that longing for another one.  It is scary isnt it the thought of having another full cycle but its exciting as well and spring is supposed to be a good time!!!

Beck your posts have just made me cry (in a good way) thank you so much for reminding me of why we are doing this and that it can happen.  Like you say i am lucky that we have the option to try again.  Good luck with councelling i am a great beliver in visualisation.  Enjoy your gardening.

Roxy how are u

Lynn any news hope you and DH are doing ok

Louisa how is your sis hope the op went well

Eli hi hope you and bump are doing ok.

AFM still waiting for AF though it would arrive over the weekend but no sign yet which is typical.  Have been spending time with my lovely niece which is great although after we went to see her yesterday DH admitted that he feels jealous when he sees her (cos they have kids and we dont) and it just remindedd me not to forget about him during this process.

love to you all
xx
h


----------



## lmt417

Hi ladies,

Hannah - has AF made an appearance yet? They never turn up when we want them!  

Becks - Lovely to see you back, you seem more like your own self again.  All that  sounds like fun!!! I'm jealous, DH hasnt been allowed near me since I got preg as i'm too scared!

Charlie -   I am so sorry about your blasts, it's so frustrating when you sike yourself up for ET but dont make it. At least the fresh cycle is only 4 weeks away and there is something exciting about those daily injections, in a funny kind of way!  

Roxy - Any sign of your scan date yet?

Louisa -   How are you doing hun? Hope your sister is doing well too.  

Jo - Finished your assignment yet    Sounds like your counselling is doing you the world of good.

Eli - How are you doing? Getting bigger?

AFM we are holding up. Have scan next Tuesday 20th to see how the bubbas are coming along and to measure the dreaded fluid again.  We have tried to put it out of our minds and just get on with enjoying being preg and preparing for their arrival. I am getting pretty huge already, have put on 16lbs!!   & look about 4.5 - 5 months already!

Going back to bed now!

Lynne x


----------



## pinkpixie

lynn how are u good luck for your scan next week  

roxy how are u

louisa hope ur sis and you are doing ok

eli how big are u gettng now

charlie how are u

Hi jo have u made anymore decisions yet

hi beck

afm af made an appearance on tues so after a slight argument with st marys got accepted for treatment so started stimmin last night am back on thurs for blood and scan.  It feels very different this time not sure in a good way or not yet!!!  am trying not to compare my treatment at st marys with what they did at mfs just need to try and trust them!!!!
good luck to everyone
xx


----------



## lmt417

Hi Ladies,

It's very quiet on here, where have you all gone!

Well we had our scan today and the good news is the fluid has gone so chances are the baby is fine. We will have a detailed cardiac scan in about 6 weeks time as the consultant reckons the fluid was there for a reason & apparantly it could indicate a heart problem but he says it's nothing to worry about. We feel as if a huge weight has been lifted today  

Pinkpixie - How does it feel to be back on the stimming wagon?

Lynne x


----------



## Beckwm

Lynne - that's brill news. Hurrah for hanging on in there. You must feel so relieved, as am I.   
Hannah - good for you! I have everything crossed for you, hon.   

AFM, well I am still pretending not to think about pregnancy (  ) as we prepare to sell our lovely country home (boo hoo    ) and downsize into a village so that I don't have to go back to full-time work. I am already mentally squirreling away £4K to do IVF again, but not sure how the DH will feel about that. Other than that, we're both working very hard. Bought Perla her first ballet outfit on the weekend. She looks a doll in it, and doesn't want to take it off. She's been doing ballet for about a month now and loves it. She's also gone sticker-mad at the moment and everything I look at is covered in stickers - the table, her shoes, her Postman Pat van. Bless her gorgeousness. 

That's it for me for now. Vegging in front of TV whilst I house-hunt.

Lots of love to everyone.

Bxx


----------



## roxy1984

h every1

hope every1 is gettin on ok.xx

good luck with the stimmin pinkpixie.xx

 glad ya scan went ok 2day and everythin is goin good.xx

i had my scan 2day 13wks and 1day they dated me at 1wk on than my 1st scan, they said both babys are doing well and looked like they were growing ok,both were a bit giddy and kept jumping around but got a couple of gud pics, relieved ive had it now but still worryng again dont fink it will stop, xx


----------



## pinkpixie

Lynn brilliant news am so pleased for you both u must be so relieved

Roxy glad scan went ok bet it was lovely seeing them although i can imagine the worrying never stops  

Becky happy house hunting

Hi to everyone else

AFm still stimmin back at st marys tomorrow for blood and scan so will see how i am going am panicing that i wont have responded although i am feeling bloated again!!!


----------



## Jo82

PP....good luck with the scan    

LMT....  Fantastic news!!!

Roxy...Glad to hear everything is going well.

Beck....ooooo house hunting...sounds fun and stressful.

I've actually done 4 sections out of 5 of this damn assignment...nearly there at last! 

Mentally I'm getting stronger each week. The counselling has been great help and I think I feel as though I have dealt with the m/c. I still feel upset at times but I am acceptant that this may never go away completely. 

We have signed the consent forms and filling in the questionnaires for egg sharing at CARE Nottingham. Going to pop them in tomorrow on my way to see family. Just got to wait for an appointment then! I would imagine it will take a while for appointments, tests, counselling. Ideally we would like to start d/r in at the end of july/beginning of august time, but we can be flexible on it.

Hope everyone is doing ok xxx


----------



## Louisa33

Hallo everyone
Sorry for going awol!
Hannah that's great that you're going again.  Let us know how you get on tomorrow!! Hope you have loads and loads of lovely follicles.
Beckwm it's a shame you need to move.. but I grew up in the country and it can be a bit lonely.. perhaps a village life for you and your family will be lovely anyway??
Jo I think egg sharing is just fantastic.  You are doing a wonderful thing for another lucky lady. Hope you both get lucky this time!
Roxy and Lynne - both of you - many congrats on healthy scans.  Lynne I'm very glad your worry has been elimated.  As Roxy says I guess you never stop worrying, but hope it eases!!
Eli hi
Charlie I am so so soryr to hear your news of your last precious frosties.  It just wasn't meant to be.  Your time will come hun   
AFM am currently day 3 (almost day 4) of our last FET on this batch.  This time I wanted 2 putting back and got 2.  Of the 3, 2 were suitable for transfer so we were very lucky.  Ironically both a carrier girls so if this works ( ) - but it probably won't (I'm very cynical now after my oodles of failures) then she will be in the same situation as me in 30 yeras.   But she will be fine in herself.
Will keep you posted.  AF is due late this weekendMonday/Tuesday so I will be a bag of nerves then.  If I make it to OTD we will be very lucky - last time AF arrived first.  
Lots of love 
L xx


----------



## pinkpixie

louisa   that this is your turn

i am feeling rather rubbish only have 3 follicles that are anywhere near big enough (last time i had 6) just feel that i am not responding to the drugs this time.  ALso they are concerned that i have a polup which if it is i will need to have removed before they will do a transfer so if it is a polup i will need to have any embroys frozen.  Just feeling so negative about the whole cycle now  
sorry for the me post 
hope everyone else is ok

xx


----------



## pinkpixie

hi to everyone and hope you are all well
just a quick update i am going for egg collection tomorrow   nervous and excited!!!!!


----------



## Eli1000

Hello lovely ladies,

Apologies for my long absence, I know it sounds bizarre but i have been suffering with headaches that appear to be brought on by using my laptop...or can certainly be made worse by using the laptop so although ive had short bouts of popping on, i havent stayed on for long.

Wow so much has happened on here....

Hannah, Im   all goes well tomorrow.  Hopefully more follies will be developed by tommorow, they told me they thought four eggs would be ready for collection and yet at EC they got 11.

Louisa, Im also   this is your lucky embie...saved the best till last as they say!! When I think they offered to thaw all of my five one at a time but I refused and said thaw all of them (a risk i know) , its funny how only two ended up being suitable for transfer and only 1 made it!!! Hopefully this little embie of yours is the one that becomes a beautiful baby. Hope you are ok this weekend xxx  

Jo Im glad the counselling is going well and you feel you are recovering. Hopefully the end of your assignments and some summer sunshine should also lift your spirits. I know I felt totally relieved when my assignments were complete.

Lynne, thats such good news about your baby, Im so pleased for you and your DH. How is your pregnancy progressing physically...do you have a big bump.? I had to giggle when you said you had gained 16 pounds...I have gained the same but  am only expecting one baby..whats my excuse lol!!!


Roxy Im so pleased your scan went well. I bet you loved seeing your babies bouncing around. I know what you mean about worry, I worry daily and am wishing away the weeks until my 16 week check with the midwife, i just wanna hear the baby heartbeat on the doppler.

Charlie Im so sorry your blasts didnt make the thaw hunni.   your spring cycle will get you the best of results .  

Beckwm nice to see you back, how is little Pearla? House hunting can be quite stressful but fun at the same time. I live in a lovely semi rural village, getting involved in village life is wonderful if your lucky enough to live in a friendly one. best of luck hun.

AFM well im getting fatter bump is bigger, clothes tighter lol. had some funny cramps last few days which have worried me. im 15 weeks and 1 day today (ticker is wrong). am just hoping pains/cramps are to do with stretching..im also very uncomfortable at night. Think bump is moving higher up. im just waiting for that first flutter or kick..I cant wait..just want to know bubs is ok as now morning sickness has disappeared I dont feel as pregnant. Other than that Im fab. Working hard (full time ) and doing extra hrs on some evenings teaching adult classes so am really starting to feel run down. Im dropping my Mondays at work as of May so hopefully having a 3 day weekend should help. Finishing work completely for maternity leave at the 1st week of August. This is more due to muy type of work that anything else.

Apologies if this message is full of typos my screen is bouncing around.

Love to all
Eli xx


----------



## Louisa33

Hannah that's fantastic you are going tomorrow for egg colllection.. good luck!!!!! Let us know how you get on. Hope they find lots of follicles that the scan didn't see!
Eli I can't beleive you're now 15 weeks where has the time gone!  What's your EDD?
Hi everyone else.  Charlie how are you getting on hun?
AFM well today I've had some spotting.  AF due tomorrow/Tuesday.  Terrified but it's probably going to be all over tomorrow   however if it is, I'm getting my tooth sorted asap (just started realllyl hurting this weekend. Might need root canal treatmenet    )

Will keep you posted.


----------



## lucy2013

Morning all

sorry not been on for a while we all been away on holiday had a fantastic time lots of lovely food and a few drinks really needed a good break to re charge my body 

Louisa- Thats great news you had two put back when is your test date?   this is your time hun xx

Pinkpixie- Good luck for today will be thinking of you xx

lmt- Thats fantastic news about the fluid so so pleased for you you must feel so much more relaxed now x

Eli- Hope your headachs are getting better now bless you so lovely to hear your getting your baby bump now its such a amazing time enjoy every minute of your pregnancy xx

Roxy- So pleased also to hear your scan went well and your two little ones are doing well too xxx

Beck- Hope your doing well hun xx

Hi to everyone else 

AFM- Waiting for my AF to arrive which is due about the 5th may then we start our fresh cycle i feel so much more relaxed about it this time and going to try and not get so stressed as its so hard to pick your self up again after you dont get the news you hoped for. I no our little holiday has helped me loads to relax and think about it all. We are still waiting for a couple of results to come back which i had done at the miscarriage clinic they should be back this week but the ones i have had back have all came back fine which im pleased about! We go back to see consultant at the miscarriage clinic to run through all results soon too,

Take care everyone catch up soon

Charlie xxx


----------



## pinkpixie

louisa   that it is just a bit of spotting and that AF stays away.

eli hope your headaches are getting better

charlie glad you enjoyed your hol hope af comes soon and all the best with your fresh cycle

hi to everyone else

sorry for the short post but am feeling a bit out of it still. They got 6 eggs just waiting for the call tomorrow to see how many were mature and how many fertilise.  Feeling a bit sore but wheat bag is helping

xx
h


----------



## Louisa33

Hannah that's great hun!!!  Hope you get more good news tomorrow    
Hi Charlie I'm all jealous haven't been on hols for ages... need one really!
Hi Lynne, Eli, Roxy, Beckwm, Jo
AFM well sitting here with AF cramps.  Very nerve wracking.  No AF yet and it was due today but could also arrive tomorrow.  Verrrrry nervous.  Bad toothache as well.. turned out to be an abscess.. prob will need root canal treatment in a few days.. rubbish! 
Will keep you posted.  I'm trying to prepare myself for AF tomorrow... it's so hard this is isnt' it.

Lou xx


----------



## pinkpixie

louisa just wanted to send you lots of    and     and    and of course


----------



## roxy1984

hi every1

charlie-glad u had a gud holiday, glad ya bloods ahave cum back gud, gud luck with treatment.xx

louisa-    hope u got a positive 2day,how s ya sis?xx

pinkpixie-    for treatment hope ure embies will b bak wiv u soon.xx

eli1000-ive got my 16 vwk check 10th may so only a week and a on monday, it feels lke all ure doin is waitin for things,dont no if i was imagnin it but lastnte i had my hand on my belly and was sure i felt something, it felt a bit like poppng, then like a pulse, got my db to feel 2 and as he said yeh i can feel sumat i felt this like a boomph,probly bein   as im ony 14wk and a few days so fink t wud b, it abit early but it was bit wierd, hope ya headaches are gettin better, i have bin gettin nose bleeds and my back is covered in a rash but there nothing a can take for it, so bin very itchy.xx

hope every1 else is ok.xx


----------



## Eli1000

hey Girls,

Roxy...I bet u did feel a kick my friend who has 2 children described that feeling to me. I know you are 14 weeks but u have 2 in there...hehe...how exciting!!!!
I also get the nose bleeds and have been so achey this week in my tummy.. but when i changed tonight I noticed my bump is looking so much more bumpish if you know what i mean.

Lou im   the witch stays away. What a nerve wracking time for you. I so hope everything goes well... oh if only I had a wand  

Charlie..so glad you had a lovely holiday and are in a positive and chilled frame of mind for your next treatment. Where did u go on holiday hun? Hope you had some wine for me too    Best of luck with your remaining tests.

Brill news on the eggs hannah,   they al fertilise. 

 for some spring BFP's on this thread.


AFM well nothing new to report, had a dizzy spell out of the blue today and had to ask the local spar to give me a chocci bar as had no cash..was embarrassing but I feared i would faint. Gonna have to carry emergency food out in future. I feel really different in my pregnnancy this week. So achey, more tired. Think bubs is growing. Cant believe I only have one in there yet feel so tired and breathless all the time. Dont think my body would manage twins. Also cant believe its only tuesday..roll on weekend. Am exhausted.

Chat soon
Elixxx


----------



## lmt417

Hi Girls,

Louisa - I am   for your bfp. I hope AF has stayed away  

Charlie - I am jealous of your holiday! Where did you go? I am off to Chester for a long weekend in a few weeks & thats all the holiday i'm getting!  Also, thanks again for your help during my fluid problems  

Eli - I dont feel so bad about my weight gain now!    My bump is definitely more bumpish now, I look like a have a football up my top! Also my (.)(.) are getting huge!  

Pinkpixe -   Hope your eggs fertilised & you have some good embies.  

Roxy - I think i'm starting to feel things too (I am 15wks+5) but it just feels like little bubbles & doesnt last long, if not the bubbas it must be wind!!! 

Hi to everyone else

Lynne x


----------



## Louisa33

BFN here again unfortunately.       
Think I've had enough now.  o Might move to trying naturally and go  with the risks

Will still hang around for chatting.  Hannah hope you got good results today.

Hi everyone  - sorry no personnal messages - don't feel up to much today  

Lou xx


----------



## pinkpixie

louisa    am so sorry hun this journey is so cruel.  Lots of   for you are your DH

Eli are you sure that wasnt just an excuse to get some free choc   

Roxy thats so exciting that you are starting to feel something

Lynn i know my sis says it feels like bubbles it wont be long until you are all being kept awake with kicks 

Charlie how are you??

Beck how are things ??

Jo have you heard about an appt yet

AFM had good news yesterday all 6 fertilised just waiting for phone call today to see if et will be today or tomorrow as long as they are doing ok it will be tomorrow but if not will be today.  I had forgotten how nerve wracking this bit is
xx
h


----------



## lucy2013

Hey everyone 

Louisa Im so so sorry Hun    Thinking of you. xx

Lynn- Thats fantastic you felt somthing i 1t felt My little man move when i was 14weeks i thought at the time this is to early but it was def him moving about. 

PinkPixie- Thats fantastic news    so pleased for you keep us updated with the news    things work out for you this time hun. will you have one or two put back?

Hey to everyone else 

AFM- sorry its a quick post started potty training my little man yeaterday so keeping a close eye on him. he is doing really well though thought would start before we start treatment again next week! Hope everyone enjoys there day looks lovely out again so will be going out in the garden later xxx


----------



## pinkpixie

hi everyone
just a quick update i am now PUPO with 1, 8 cell embie on board St marys have a single embryo transfer so the other 5 have been frozen,  we have named the embie chuck as in chucky egg   just relaxing now with feet up.

hugs to everyone 
xx
h


----------



## lmt417

Hi everyone,

It's very quiet on here!

Pinkpixie - Congrats on being PUPO! You managing to stay sane so far?   

Charlie - How's the potty training going? You having fun with it??!

  Hi to everyone else.

Lynne x


----------



## lucy2013

Hi Lynne

I was thinking the same yesterday it was very quite on here. 

How are you feeling?

Henry is doing very well with the toilet training very proud of Him he feels a big boy now bless his heart.

Hope everyone else is well 

Charlie xxx


----------



## Jo82

Pp...fingers crossed for you. 

Lmt...Hope the bump is coming on nicely.

Charlie...awwww bless him. Are you looking at starting tx again soon? 

Hi everyone else.

Afm: had the first egg sharing appointment the other day. AMH Bloods,scan and paperwork. Should get the results next week and then can have counselling and chromosomal bloods. I'm glad we applied so early as it sounds like it's quite a long process. We don't want to start until at least august though so not in too much of a rush either. 

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## pinkpixie

Jo   on starting the process again.


Lynn hows the bump??


Charlie where are you up to now?


Roxy and ELi how are  guys getting on


Louisa how is your sis


Beck hi   


Afm slowly going insane last 2goes AF has arrived so if this is the same it will be thiw weekend/early next week just    she stays away.  Having some intresting side effects from the pessaries which is a new experience for me    just    that it is our turn really dont know if i can deal with anymore failures
x


----------



## roxy1984

hi every1

hope every1 ok,

jo-glad ull be startin treatment agan.xx

louisa-sorry it was a bfn hope ure ok and ya sis is doing ok.xx

pinkipxie-rly hope this works this time,and hope af dosnt show up over wkend.xxx

lmt,eli1000,charlie and ne 1 else ive missed sorry, hope use are all ok.xx

im ok got my 16 wk check up on monday so will be worryn bowt that all wkend no doubt, xx


----------



## Jo82

PP...how's it going?      for     


Roxy...Hope all has gone well with the check up.


AFM: Just had my AMH blood result: 12.7. Of course me being me (and like most of us) couldn't accept just being told the result was acceptable and had to ask for the actual result: then proceeded to worry like crazy and google AMH levels. Feel a little better as I was worried it was low but it seems like the 'normal range' is becoming lower with the more studies that are done into it.    I said I wouldn't do this to myself and yet the first test I'm back into the madness straight away! 


I WILL NOT ASK FOR MORE INFORMATION, I WILL NOT GOOGLE THINGS AND I WILL TRUST THE CLINIC TO DO WHAT IS RIGHT!!!


I so need to get this into my head as it only causes me unnecessary stress.


Hope everyone is ok...xxx


----------



## Eli1000

Hi Ladies,

sorry for my long absence..Ive had another eventful few weeks. I ended up in hospital last week bcause i kept getting these right sided pains...so strong!!! They thought it may be that thing in my ovary that they found in beginning so scanned me but baby is too big to see my ovary now. However...bubs is just fine!!    So im still no better..keep getting odd really painful twinges on the same side. Ive been told to cut down on work and have therfore reduced my hrs to work part time. Im thinking of finishing completely at the end of May. my family have said they will support us if needs be. baby comes first.

I havent felt baby move and am now 17 weeks and 2 days. Unsure whether to be worried or not . 

PP..hows it going hun?           this will be the time for u hunni.

Jo ur AMH score is fine hun. Dont let yourself get worried and stressed   

louisa sorry it was BFN   

Roxy how was the check?

Charlie..brill news henry is doing well..how r u hun?

Hi Lynne and beckwm   

Love and hugs
Elixxx


----------



## Jo82

Eli...really sorry to hear that you have been in pain. It's really strange but glad to hear the little one is doing well. 
Thank you for the reassurance      I know it only stresses me out so I don't know why I do it to myself! I will try my best to relax now xxx


----------



## pinkpixie

morning everyone


roxy how was your check


eli sorry about the pain with your first i think it takes longer before you feel them move.


Jo i know what you mean it is so hard to stay sane through this process if its any help my AMH was lower than that.


Beck how are u


Charlie how are things


Lynn and louisa hi


AFM well i think the pessaries are doing their thing and keeping AF away although today is probably crunch day for that.  Trying not to think about testing as it scares me to death.


love to u all
xx


----------



## Beckwm

Ladies of Loveliness


Sorry about not posting for a while. Really busy again with work. Will try to post properly soon!
Love to all
Bx


----------



## lucy2013

Hi Everyone 

Eli-Bless you sorry to hear you have been in pain Hun. Glad to hear all is going well for you   xx

Pinkpixie-    for such happy news for you i really hope this is your turn    xxx

Beck- Hope your doing well xx

Jo- your AMH sounds fine to me keep   So pleased your getting underway now xxx

Hi to Lynn and Louisa hope your both doing well? xx

Roxy- Hope all is going well Hun xx

Hi to anyone else i might of missed xx

AFM well its day 4 of stimms today got my scan on fri to see how things are going on in there   
I had My FSH blood test done on Fri when i went in for my day 2 scan and it came back at 5   so im so pleased about that my last one taken at the other clinic we were at came back at nearly 11 so it has gone down. Maybe my relaxing little holiday helped me chill out and relax who knows. I am just taking each day as it comes im very nervous about the whole thing but i guess thats only natural too. 

Catch up soon 

Charlie xx


----------



## roxy1984

hi every1

pnkpixie-     rly hope u get a positve, it cud be a gud sign with ni af, the pesseries neva kep it away for me i just came on as usual on my 1st time.when is ya test date again?xxx

charlie-glad ya stmming is going ok,loads of      for this cycle.xx

eli1000-sorry 2 hear bowt the hosp but at least babys ok, hope u feel better.xx

jo-glad ya gettin back n there with treatment, im sure ya results are great.xx

hi to every 1 else hope ure all ok.

afm-check went ok, got to hear babys heartbeat on the doppler, she wasnt sure if she would be able to tell the diffreance between the 2 but she reckoned she could she said one was a bit faster than the other so she took it as hearing both babys, so that was good, one baby kept kickin the doppler, it was n the same place i felt the bubbles and taps so midwife reckons it was the baby i cud feel coz she said the legs were there, so got 20wk scan in 4wks will be worrying bowt that until then, midwifes keep sayin you just need to get to 28 wks then breathe a sigh of relief, it seems so far away though now , just wish i could fast forward till then.xx


----------



## lmt417

Hi everyone,

Roxy - it must have been amazing to hear the heartbeats with the doppler. Your scan will come round quickly, I feel as if my pregnancy is starting to fly by now.

Charlie - Well done on the FSH result & getting started on stimming.    you have lots of lovely follies on Friday.

Beckwm -   Hi hun, hope your doing ok.

Pinkpixie - Any news yet? When is your official OTD?     

Eli - I'm sorry to hear you have been having a tough time again. I read some of your posts on another thread too.    your ovary sorts itself out. Great news that bubba is doing well.

Jo - I'm a serial googler too!!!    I google everything the docs tell me, I just have to find out as much info as I can, I think it makes me feel more in control of things.  I say keep googling away! 

Roxy - How was your check up?

AFM I'm doing fine growing larger by the day! Have a scan next Wednesday when I'll be 19 weeks, it's not coming fast enough, I just want to see that babies are ok. I have been put on iron & folic acid pills & they have made a huge difference, I no longer have to have a nap at 8pm!   

Hi to anyone i've missed.

Lynne x


----------



## Eli1000

Hi ladies,

Its weekend    

How are you all?

Lynne I bet you cant wait for your next scan. Are you going to find out the sex of your little ones? Glad to hear the Iron is helping. I think i need some too..im always napping   

Aww roxy bless you worrying all the time. im just as bad but it must be even more worrisome with two babies in there. Great that you heard two little heartbeats on the doppler. are you going to find ot the sex?

Hi Charlie how is stimming? Great news about your FSH is amazing what spring brings    hope your little one is ok and potty training is going well.

PP Im praying your ok hunni and that the witch has stayed away.   

AFM well I still have the irritating pain but will put up and shut up for now. So happy its weekend. Me and Dh want to start emptying the spare room (well ill be more of a director    ) and getting it ready for bubs. It will most likely take months as is a junk room at the mo. 

Oh and I dont know if any of you remember me saying in the early days that I was studying for my post graduate Early Years Professional Status..well i got the letter yesterday..i passed!!! Yay!!! So u must now all refer to me as an Early Years Professional!     

Only kidding!!!

Elixxx


----------



## Jo82

Eli...Whoo-hooo....Congratulations Early Years Professional!!! 


Lynne...glad the tablets are helping.


Roxy...great news about hearing the 2 babies heartbeats.


Charlie...hope the scan went well.


Hi Beck...hope you are well.


PP....     for a BFP for you. 


Not much happening here...been on nights etc. I'm currently following slimming world so seem to be spending lots of time planning meals...lost 3 1/2 lb. though in 2 weeks so it seems to be working. 


xxx


----------



## pinkpixie

Jo i have done slimming world in the past and found it really worked   on loosing that in 2 wks


Eli congratulations you must be so chuffed when is your next scan and are you going to find out the sex


Lynn glad tablets are helping


charlie how is the stimmin going


beck how are u hope work has calmed down a bit


hi roxy 


hi louisa 


afm am still hanging on no AF which is hopefully a good sign was saying to my accupuncturist that i might just not test as i am quite happy as i am


----------



## pinkpixie

just a quick update its another BFN for us we are both devastated you wold think this would get easier but has hit us both really hard this time.


hope everyone else is ok
xx


----------



## Beckwm

Dear PP


I am so sorry to read your post this morning. I felt so sure that this would be your time. I know it's little help right now, but it took from 2005 to 2007 for us to conceive, and then since then, as you know, nothing, including now 2 miscarriages this year (hence my silence again more recently). All you can do is say "we tried, and we were brave to do that". It's hard when people around you seem to sprog up easily, or people like me who at least already have one child. I know I am tremendously lucky. I recall being in your place and it was very hard. I almost gave up. Please don't YOU give up. Your body can make embryos, and that's a great start. 


Be kind to yourself. Eat cake every day if that's what you want. Slob about. Watch TV. But every now and again, look out at the sun, smell the spring air and know that life will find a way. And so will you.


Lots of love to you. Beck xx


----------



## pinkpixie

Beck thank you so much your works really do help,  I know i am lucky to have so much support from people on here, my family and friends and of course my DH who i couldnt cope without.
thanks again
xxx


----------



## roxy1984

rly sorry to hear its a bfn pinkpixie, rly thought this was your time.


----------



## lucy2013

Hi 

Pinkpixie-Im so so sorry to hear your news Hun    This is such a emotional rollercoaster and i really feel what your going through. Thinking of you xxx

Hope everyone is well?

Had my 2nd scan today and all is going well so egg collection is booked in for this Thur 

Charlie xxx


----------



## Jo82

PP....   I am so sorry to hear this. I really don't think anything could make it any easier each time, the only comfort can be the clinic learning more each time. This doesn't help how you feel right now and I doubt anything will. I wish we could wave a magic wand and make it all ok for us all...if only hey...and hanging on to the hope that one it will be ok is so hard but we will have to have our dreams fulfilled one day...we have to. 


Beck...I'm not sure if I read your post right (post nights fatigue and grumpiness) but I'm sure I read that you had 2 m/c's and it sounded like one was after the one when we started this thread. I don't know whether I have totally missed the post on this...I feel terrible if I have. Either way    to you as well xxx


----------



## lucy2013

Hey Beck

I just read your post back to and read you have had another miscarriage im so so sorry   

Charlie xx


----------



## pinkpixie

Beck i thought that as well when i read your post this afternoon but wasnt sure if i was reading it right sending you lots of    


Charlie good luck for thurs 


thank you all for you kind words they really do help hey these things can only make us stronger!!!


x
h


----------



## Beckwm

Yes, to give a bit more detail, we got preggers naturally in late March for the first time in 5 years. OMG! But I lost the pregnancy.


Bx


----------



## lmt417

Hi,

Just want to give lots of      to pinkpixie and Beckwm. I am so sorry for you both. Please both hang in there.

Love
Lmt x


----------



## Eli1000

Really sorry to hear your sad news Beckwm and Pink Pixie   

Only wish I could offer some real hugs right now. xxxx


----------



## Beckwm

Hi All


I am really OK about everything. I have decided to definitely stop TTC and start a new job. I start on June 14th and will be spending some of the week in London, so a totally different lifestyle to the one I currently have. DH is being ultra supportive and we're both looking forward to a change of pace.


I will definitely keep in touch with this website though.


Lots of love to all,
Bx


----------



## Eli1000

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to wish you good luck with your new job Beck. xxx

PP I hope your feeling a little better and have  had lots of cuddles with DH.   

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok and have been enjoying the sunshine. We have been sitting in the garden today..lovely   

Elixxx


----------



## lmt417

Beckwm - I hope the change of pace gives you what you need. Will miss having you around on here, you were the backbone of this thread.    

Eli - How's the bump growing? How are you coping with the hot weather?

Charlie - Good luck for Thursday.   

AFM I'm just back from my holiday in Chester, had great weather and had a lovely time apart from swollen feet! Went to Chester zoo - I highly recommend it, it was a great day out.

Lmt x


----------



## Guest

Dear all

I have just finished my second fresh icsi cycle and got a bfp on Monday. Keep the faith

love and luck to all

Gemma x


----------



## lmt417

Gemma -         Thats fantastic news, I am so delighted for you!!! Hope you have a wonderful uneventful pregnancy - will it just be 1 or do you have a chance of 2?

Lmt x


----------



## Beckwm

Clever clever Gemma. You are AMAZING!! Well done.

Hello to everyone. I hope those of you that are with bump aren't too uncomfy in the recent heat. For those of you trying, keep strong. Eat chocolate, often. Laugh always, except when the obstetrician is poking you with his thingy! Then, of course it's best not to laugh.... ho ho.

AFM, still trying NOT to conceive, but of course if something 'happened' then I would be delighted. Still looking forward to new job.

Have decided to keep posting, even though my news won't be baby news. My daughter continues to be lovelier than ever, although she's being a monkey about going to bed at the mo, and I can still hear her singing on the landing upstairs. Right, off to pack her back into her bed.

You can see her at: 



She's the chubbier one!

Love,
Beck x


----------



## pinkpixie

Gemma congratulations am so pleased for you


----------



## Eli1000

Hi Ladies,

Gemma congratulations on your BFP!   How many weeks are ya hun?

PP how are you doing hunni? 
Charlie where are u upto in your treatment now? Thinking of u    

LMT u did so well trekking round the zoo in that heat with two babies on board. Id have never have made it. I get real tired trekking round ASDA these days, my feet always hurt and i get tired and grumpy lol!!! 

How are u Roxy?

Becks..im secretely hoping a natural miricle BFP will come ur way when u least expect it!!!

Hi to everyone else   

AFM well I couldnt wait and ended up having a mini trial 4d scan at a baby show for half price...and I found out we are expecting a little boy      and we are just thrilled!! It really felt so real for the first time, Im not sure if that was down to the scan screen being in front of us and baby moving, turning, sucking his thumb and throwing his little arms about. I could have cried. And when i sat in the car on the way home I thought omg...i have a son!! It was such an amazing feeling. 

elxxx


----------



## Jo82

Beck....loads and loads of    I am so sorry to hear of your m/c. Life is just so damn cruel. 


PP...hope you are ok   


Eli...glad the scan went great.


Gemma...congratulations. 


Hi to everyone else. Not much happening with me...got my discussion thingy tomorrow at uni for the assignment that I was stressing over for ages! I've not even picked it up for a week so hoping it goes well, there's no point looking at it anymore after 3 months of work on it. Its only a 20 minute discussion so I figure the examiners won't be going too much in-depth into it all. 


As for tx...we have our counselling, genetic bloods and DF's SA next wednesday. On a positive note...I am now going to to slimming world and this month my AF was far more normal which was a bonus as my light AF's and spotting has been put down to hormone issues which is a factor in my lining issues...so overall hopefully things are improving! xxx


----------



## pinkpixie

Eli congrats on your scan you both must be so pleased


roxy how are u?


CHarlie how is your treatment going?


Lynn how are u glad u enjoyed ur hol.


beck how is the new job going what is it that you do


Jo hope ur discussion thing goes ok


louisa how r u?


AFM  still up and down taking each day as it comes we have a follow up appt on 28th july so things are on hold till then.  In the meantime we are going to try and book a holiday i think and just enjoy our time together.
xxx
h


----------



## Louisa33

HIya everyone
Hannah I've been thinking about you.  I've seen your posted and am gutted for you.  I think that you have lots of hope left with your frozen embies and I think you should force them to put back 2 at a time now.  I know you are NHS funded but so was I and I got 2 put back on the last go.  If you've had a few failures I think they can't continue to force you to do SET.  Definitely you should try to enjoy your life and get some perspective.. it's difficult when you get so into the IVF and are so gutted when it doesn't work (believe me I know!!!) but it's so importnatn to continue to enjoy things... I always think thsi.... you will have a child I'm sure... but then this child will grow up anyway and flee the nest.. and you will be left with your DH just as things are now.  Enjoy each other!!!

Eli that is fantastic news am so pleased for you .  How exciting a son!!!!  When is your EDD?

Hi Roxy, Lmt!  HOw long until your 20 week scans? 

Jo that all sounds veyr promising doesn't it!?  How did your uni thing go?  are you thinking of more tx starting soon?

Beckwm what a rubbish year you have had in all... you must be so strong..  but your daughter is just lovely!!!!

Gemma I am so delighted for you what great news!!!

Charlie hi... how are you doing??

AFM... well after our last failed FET we decided to not continue with PGD... basically I didn't want to repat my sister's experience.. she too had loads of follicle and loads of embryos and loads of good quality ones too.. but failed 7 times on the trot...no reason why.  Each time she had 2 put back. .THen she fell preg naturally (low sperm count problem but improved with her DH's diet).  WE concluded that with me and my sister we just make poor quality eggs when stimulated.  So decided to not continue PGD.. gave it a good shot.  I kind of believe in fate anyway.  THis is our fate.

So we started TTC naturally for hte first time ever this month.. and we are so so so lucky I know,, but got our BFP early this week.  Today I am 4w4d.  Very very very very early days and trying to not be too excited or antyhing... but we are so lucky and trying to take things one day at a time.  I feel guilty posting this here as I know the heartache of failed IVF.

Chat later 

Lou xx


----------



## roxy1984

hi every1

beckwm- sorry 2 hear bowt ya miscarraige, hope ya job goes ok  

pnkpixie-hope u start 2 feel better,the holiday sounds good,   

congrats gemma

eli1000-lucky u gettin a free scan, and congrats on the boy,  

louisa-congrats on the bfp,it defo looks like this was meant to be , everythin happens 4 a reason.xx  

jo82,charlie-hope use are ok.xx


ive got my nxt scan a wk on thurs 10th june,hopefully everythn wil b ok.xxx


----------



## pinkpixie

Louisa congratulations am so pleased for you   


hi to everyone else
xx
h


----------



## Eli1000

Hey girls,

Louisa, Big Congratulations hunni, aww it did make me smile when i read your last post. I went through the emotions of feeling really sad that you had no luck with your cycles to then being really happy at your wonderful news...it was meant to be..     

PP, I also agree that you should perhaps ask for two put back next time, how many frosties have you got left? I know there will bea BFP tucked away in there somewhere. Hope you are feeling ok xx

Roxy...not long to go until your scan    will you be finding out?

Charlie how are you?

LMT..hope you have recovered from the zoo   

Gemma, when will you find out how many bubs you have in there?

Jo, thinking of u hunni   

AFM, absolutely nothing to report really. ive had some horrendous pregnancy mood swings recently..poor DH!!!! I hope he will forget all this in good time. I have been abit silly sometimes..ranting about cleaning etc, slightest thing!!!

As for my little growing baby he was ever so still last week (couldnt feel him) however on Saturday I put on my mat jeans to go out and ended up having to come back home to change them as they were so tight on my tummy. After that he was kicking and rolling/wriggling all day and night! Perhaps I squashed him...or moved him..was really strange lol.

Elxxxx


----------



## Beckwm

Louisa


WOW! What can I say?! This is most stupendous news. I am delighted for you. Will you have an early scan, or wait until the 12 wks?
Do you have any feeling as to whether you have a girl or a boy inside that clever bod of yours? Oh, am SOOOOO excited! I know there are a few of us on this thread that are not getting good news, but there are so many of us that are, that it makes me want to jump for joy. That is, if I didn't have the computer on my knees!


Well done, babe. Much love,
Beck x


----------



## Jo82

Louisa...huge congratulations


----------



## pinkpixie

Jo how did your discussion thing go


Beck how are u


Louisa congrats again when do u have ur first scan


eli how r u??


Lynn how r u feeling??


Charlie how are u doing    that you will have some good news


Gemma when is ur scan??


Roxy are u finding out what u are having??


AFM getting stronger everyday found out today that if we chose to go private with our 5 frosties we wouldnt loose our last fresh NHS go so that is a different option to think about.  We have our consult with Dr Nardo on 28th july so just playing the waiting game now.


h
xx


----------



## lmt417

Loiusa - WOW!!!      What fantastic news for you!!!  You must be delighted. Isn't it strange how IF didnt work for you yet you fall naturally straight away, it's great news.  Will you have any early tests to see if bubba is ok?

Eli -    Congrats on joining team blue!  It must make it feel more real to know you have a little son inside you.

Hannah - your appointment will be round in no time. Glad to hear you are on the mend. Take care of yourself.   

  to everyone else.

AFM I'm swollen in the heat again and feel pretty rubbish (thats why not many personals from me). Seen the midwife today and got to hear the bubbas heartbeats for the first time, it was amazing!  Had my detailed scan last week and all is fine, have another scan in 2 weeks.

Luv
Lynne x


----------



## pinkpixie

just thought id pop on and say hi to everyone as this thread has gone very quiet so hi


----------



## Beckwm

Hi Ladies


How are you all? How are the bumps coming along? Has anyone had a scan in the last week?


I have gone quiet as I prep for my new job so apols for that. I should be packing, as this first week I will be away from home for four days, but instead I am quaffing wine and watching TV whilst my daughter is chowing down on some chicken curry I made for her earlier and DH is sorting the kitchen after a visit from his parents.


Nothing much to report from us otherwise. Still trying to sell up and move into a village, although there's a lot to be said for being so remote when you're trying to get some r n r!


Please all post soon!
Bx


----------



## Eli1000

Hi Ladies,

Yes it has been rather quiet on here lately..how are we all? anyone got any more plans for treatment soon? Any holidays booked? 

LMT hows ur babies and swollen feet? I have no idea how u and roxy must be planning the financial side of two babies as its cost me a fortune so far. buggies, furniture, cots and car seats and other bits are so expensive. i didnt get it all new either.

Beckwm best of luck with the new job hun. u must feel like a new woman with all these changes. 

AFM i have nothing much to report really. We have painted the baby's room lemon even tho we know he is a bouncing boy. Im not too keen on blue as its a little cold for a room. I like bright, warm colours. Im going to paint some blank canvasses tommorow to put up as pictures in his room. Only trouble is Im not so good at art, may have to say my 5 yr old niece did it if anyone asks.    We have also chosen the name Charlie for him. I just love that name and it goes so well with our surname.    

Hope all u other ladies are ok, come back soon..we miss u xxx


----------



## Beckwm

Eli


What's ur email. Have something to send to you. Bxx


----------



## Guest

Hi all I have been for my first scan and one lovely strong heart beat seen. Edd 26 jan 2011


----------



## Eli1000

Congratulations Gemma, thats wonderful news


----------



## pinkpixie

gemma congratulations thats wonderful news

eli thats my nephews name so i think its lovely as well it must feel so real now that you are sorting the nursery out and everything.

Beck how is the new job going

How is everyone else any news on bumps etc

AFM no holiday booked trying to work out dates is driving me insane DH works on a small team and can only have 1 off at a time and as he was last in a lot of time has already been booked.  Also trying to work out when we will start tx again but have never had medicated FET so no idea of timescales.  Although i am still going to question if we can have natural FET again.  Am getting really impatient waiting for our follow up appt .

love and hugs to you all
xxx
h


----------



## Eli1000

Hey ladies

..ITS SOOOOO HOT!!!!!

PP, are u having treatment at st marys again hun? The waiting at that flippin place is so irritating! I always felt that others at other hospitals could just go very quickly back (the next cycle) and have their embies put back. I know it was very laid back at Liverpool and they just said yes pop back when u want them put in. No messing. St marys just have a delay tactic  for everything! So hope u get it sorted asap so u can be on the BFP train   
a holiday sounds fab. Have u any idea where u fancy going to? We went on an adults only holiday to the jardin del sol hotel in santa ponsa majorca last yr.It was pure bliss. All sea view suites, beds (real beds by the pool) jacussis in bedroom ovelooking sea (we often sat in it at end of day with a glass of champers!! Plus it was only a stone throw to the lively town with sea front bars. We absolutley loved it and the no kids part really made a difference...especially when trying to relax by the pool during the day. 
Thanks for ur compliment on the name Charlie. Its funny as I instantly knew what I would call a baby boy but struggled with the girls names..I  think i knew!!

Where are all u other ladies hiding?? 

I know i shouldnt complain but this heat is ridiculous. the upstairs of my house is like a sauna. I think I need to sleep in the garden tonight.

Elxxx


----------



## lucy2013

Hey sorry for the long delay but have had such a busy time lately

Congrats to Gemma and louisa so so pleased for you enjoy every minute you so deserve this xx

Hello to everyone else hope your all doing well?

AFM well i got a BFP 3rd June but ended in yet another miscarriage so  thats 4in a row now. has been very hard but have decided to give it all  a long long break as have been through so much already this year and is  only June. We feel so blessed to have our baby Boy and he is our little  Miracle which we thought we would never have so we feel very lucky to  have him and if we feel up to trying again next year we have 2blasts in  freezer but for now thats it this year. i need to give my body a big  break and enjoy our little Henry.

Gonna book a nice hoilday for aug to majorca can not wait for it, we have not been any where nice since our honeymoon 5 years ago due to treatment and all that goes along with it.

Take care catch up soon 

Charlie xx


----------



## pinkpixie

charlie      am so sorry hum have been wondering how you were getting on and hoping that no news was good news.  Glad u have planned a holiday so that you have something to look forward too.
xxx


----------



## Jo82

Really sorry Charlie. A break sounds like just what you need xxx


----------



## Guest

Charlie

So sorry to hear your news x i have been checking to see if you had posted x Are you having any more tests

Gemma


----------



## Eli1000

Charlie Im so so sorry hun.   Time is a great healer, i hope you get some answers soon.

Hi to everyone else, are you enjoying the sun? its been glorious   

Elxxx


----------



## Louisa33

Hi ladies
Sorry for my prolonged absence.  To be honest I felt guilty posting.  But not any more, yesterday at my 9 week scan it showed no heartbeat.  Tomorrow I have a "ERPOC" for this, a missed miscarriage.  It stopped developing around 6 weeks apparently.

Awful traumatic.  Charlie and Beckwm I take my hat off to you for going through this many times.

Congrats Gemmma, am so pleased for you!!

Talk soon

Lou x


----------



## pinkpixie

Louisa there are no words       life is so cruel please never feel guilty for posting on here.  My heart goes out to you both
xxxx
hannah


----------



## lucy2013

Hello 

Louisa Im so so sorry to hear what your going through    why is life so so cruel at times  your right Hannah!

If you ever need to chat we are all here and understand your feelings. Thinking of you tomorrow

Hope everyone else is ok? I have had a hard week Bit emotional I would of had my 8week scan today and i forgot to cross it out in my diary and was hard reading to to be honest i no i prob sound silly.

Charlie xx


----------



## Guest

Dear Charlie and Louise

I can't think of any words  ... thinking of you both it must be so tough x

Gemma


----------



## pinkpixie

hi all
hopefully we will have some good news on this thread soon


love n hugs to u all
xx


----------



## roxy1984

hi all

louisa and charlie so sorry 2 hear your news, i cant even imagine how u feel.    

hope every 1 is ok.xx


----------



## Eli1000

Louisa Im so so sorry for your loss. Its heartbreaking. Take time to grieve and have lots of cuddles with your DH.


----------



## lucy2013

Hey Just a quick message to say i hope your doing ok Louisa thinking of you   

Hope everyone else is doing well

Charlie xx


----------



## pinkpixie

Hi just thought i would pop on to say hi and i hope everyone is doing ok.

Charlie how are u feeling now

Louisa   

Beck how is the new job going

Jo how are you what is happening with ur treatment

roxy, Lynn and Eli how are the bumps doing?

Gemma how are u has it sunk in yet

AFM our appt with consultant is 2 weeks today wohoo!!!! Am off work for a few days now which is lovely although hve sarted with a sore throat   but still beats being in work.

love n hugs
hannah


----------



## lucy2013

Hi all

Pinkpixie-Im not to bad now still have hard days but as they say time will heal, Just had to deal with so much feel better for having a good break.

I went for reflexology tue and it was amazing she didnt no a thing about me and told me so much about my body, she said since i have had my son i have damaged some of my nerves in the bottom of my back   which is prob the reason for all my early miscarriages it stops and slows down the blood flow to the womb so i have been told to have a lower back and pelvis massage and things will start to heal. 

Its so weird though cause after i gave birth i was in so much pain with my back i could not walk or hardly move and then it eased i just put it all down to having a big baby and my body needing to get back to normal not that i might of actually damaged my nerves. and 4 miscarriages later and after loads and loads of tests and everyone i have seen saying its just very bad luck i feel i might actually have some kind of answer. My back has been not right since i have had Henry so of to the docs today to see if he can recomened any where for me to go.   

She also said how i have damage to my tubes and the right is worse than the left which is exactly what the consultant said after my op its amazing how she knew all of this still dont understand how   But i will  keep seeing her. 

Sorry to go on just wanted to tell you all about my reflexology so many people kept saying i should try it and now im so pleased i have 

Hope everyone is doing well its been so quite on here 

Charlie xxx


----------



## Eli1000

Hi ladies,

Wow its been quiet on here lately.

    we have some good news for some of u soon!!

Charlie im all for reflexology. My reflexologist also asked me if i had any tube problems which i didnt know about but sure enough i did. I hope you get some more information so u can move on with tx etc. 

How is everyone else doing?

How are the twin pregnancies coming along, hoping ur bubbas all stay snug for as long as possible. 

Afm i have nothing much to report really. Im going to a wedding this week and staying over night in a lovely hotel so am very excited. 

Hugs    to all, 

Eli xxx


----------



## lucy2013

Hi Eli

I no i cant believe how fantastic it was it was so relaxing too which has been helping me as finding things hard lately but i guess its natural had a good cry last night with DH  and a good chat and i feel alot better today for it. Also lost 9lbs so feeling loads better in myself for that. still feel sad thinking about everything though but am on my way to trying to find out whats going on with my body and hopefully put it right. Got another app at miscarriage clinic 5th aug and seeing someone about my bad back on the 9th so at least i feel we are doing something.

Hope your little one is doing well not long to go now cant believe how quick its going 

Take care 

Charlie xx


----------



## pinkpixie

charlie   on lossing 9lbs thats great hope ur appt today is useful as well.

Pregnant ladies how are you all feeling cant believe that time is going so quick are u all organised

Jo how are u how is ur treatment going 

Louisa how are u hope u are ok

Beck how are u how is the job going

AFM AF is due this weekend so can ring up to request treatment for FET this is the first time i have done downreggin so am very nervous and have no i dea whats happening as consultant was useless when we saw him so i know i start to inject aroud day 21 but no idea what happens after that.

louve to u all
xx
hannah


----------



## Eli1000

Hey ladies,

wow its so quiet on here at the mo.

PP...best of luck with your frozen embies. how many are u going to thaw and have put back? I have a feeling that BFP will be hidden somewhere in that batch. I had five frozen embies as u know and requested they all be thawed..so glad i did as only two ended up being suitable and only one made it. And my goodness what a big one he is now! Wriggling,kicking and rolling keeping me up all night lol! Will all be worth it in the end. Best of luck for DR. Wont be long until u are PUPO!!     

Charlie how are u now hun? Well done on losing 9lb...are u sure u didnt give it to me as i have gained loads...2 and a half stone already!    How did ur miscarriage and back appointment go?

How is everyone else?

Hope the twin bumps are still snuggly.

AFM Im fine apart from a water infection and anaemia. But starting to feel better now on meds  

Elxxx


----------



## lucy2013

Hey Everyone

It sure is quite on here   i hope everyone is doing well? 

Hi Eli - Cant belive your almost coming to the end of your pregnancy bet you cant wait now not long at all left very exciting. My app went well thank you he has put me on aspirin day 21 of each cycle while we are trying naturally not that i think anything will ever happen but might as well try it. Till we try are frozen blasts we have left early next yr. I am enjoying time out and actually starting to feel like myself again which is a good sign. The consultant at the miscarriage clinic was so lovely and understanding and has made me feel alot better. He said if we ever wanted to go on clexane next cycle he will give to us on the nhs so will save us a fair bit of money which is always nice to hear. we are of to ibiza next sat so excited and now lost another lb so i wont feel as fat once there   . 

hannah how is it all going? hope your doing well?

Would love to hear from everyone else to see how your all doing xx

Take care everyone x

Charlie xx


----------



## Jo82

Hi everyone...
 to you Charlie. Hope you have a fantastic time in Ibiza. I totally love it there.

Hi to everyone and hope you are all ok. 

Afm: started d/r Monday 9th aug for egg share icis cycle. Hoping it goes smoothier than previous cycles at previous clinic. This one seems more organised and competent. 

All the best xxx


----------



## lmt417

Hi everyone, 

Not posted on this thread for ages - so sorry!   

Jo - Good to hear you are back on the rollercoaster and very glad you are happier with your clinic. Hope all goes well for you.   

Charlie - I am so jealous of your holiday! Sun, sea, sand and s*x all sound very lovely! Hope you have a great time.  Thats also great that your doc will prescribe your drugs on NHS, our doc did that for our icsi & it saved us £900    I think it can be a postcode lottery though!

Eli - How are you and the bump doing?  It's nice to reach a week that starts with a 3 isnt it! 

PP - Good luck with your FET   . I had natural FET so not really sure of protocol. I'm sure it's still much less stressful than a full cycle. 

Hi to everyone else.

AFM I am growing steadily by the day! My bubbas now weigh 4lb 5 each   . I'm getting very uncomfortable and starting to think about the birth - very scary!   

Lynne x


----------



## lucy2013

Hey 

Jo really hope all works out for you this cycle hun you really do deserve it      hope your feeling ok keep us updated with how your getting on xx

lmt- so pleased all is going well with the little ones not long now and enjoy the last few weeks relaxing before all the fun starts bet your so excited keep us updated with how things go xx

Hey to everyone else hope your all doing well? would love to hear from you all has gone so quite on this thread 

afm all is good here of to ibiza on sat so excited. My little Henry starts playgroup in sep   gonna miss him loads but he is so ready for it bless him xx

Charlie xx


----------



## Eli1000

Hey ladies,

Jo best of luck in the upcoming cycle hun     

PP how are you doing??     

Charlie, glad you have been given the aspirin and have a plan to enjoy and relax until the new yr...fingers crossed for a natural BFP      and enjoy your hols u lucky thing..can u take me with u please?? Aww, Henry at pre school, he will love it hunni!!

LMT lovely to hear your little ones are snuggling in tight..good weights too..yay!!! Ive no idea how heavy and uncomfortable you feel as i do too and Im only carrying one. Not long now tho.

AFM, feeling abit useless at the mo. Have had lots of backache and SPD symptoms so cant do much physically which can be frustrating when I wanna clean and do lil jobs ready for bubs arrival. Feel sorry for DH who has to work full time and is taking on a DIY bathroom project..poor babe!! Clutch has just gone on my car ... £295    for a new one!!! Grrr!!!

Elixxx


----------



## pinkpixie

hi all
eli try and get the rest while u can!!! Cars can be a pain in the bum they always seem to be costing money.  Has it all started to feel real yet?
lynn - how r u glad to hear the twinnies r doing ok
Charlie enjoy ur hol i am jealous
Jo glad to hear things r starting for u how r u doing
hi to everyone else
afm go to hospital next thurs to go through my  regieme think i will feel better after that as hopefully will have a better idea of what to expect.  Had accupunture last night which was good had a good chat about my diet as think i have some sort of intolerance which really kick off in 2ww as always have upset stomach during 2ww and struggle to keep my blood sugar stable as well.  Feeling ok about round 4!!!
h
xx


----------



## pinkpixie

just a quick update from me have had appt and have done first injection!!! Am back for bloods on 08/09 and will get ET date then, reasuringly nurse said they wouldnt take all 5 out at once but would thaw them one at a time until they have 2 good ones.  Asked about baby asprin and they said there is no harm in taking it so am going to try that this time.
Quick question this is the first time i have taken burselin how to people cope with keeping it cool if ypu are away/out for the day i am inj in the evening and we were planning on having a weekend away.


hope every one is ok


xx
h


----------



## Jo82

Hey chick...

Glad to hear you are going again! Unless we get a heat wave I wouldn't worry about keeping it cool as it's ok up to 25 degrees. Whereabouts are you planning on going? I keep mine in my wardrobe at home. 

Good luck with this cycle. Are you joining us on the august cycle buddies board. It's quite busy but lots of lovely people xxx


----------



## lucy2013

Hey Ladies

Hope your all doing well? Hope all who are having treatment at the min is feeling ok and its all going to plan

we are now back from the best time ever in  Ibiza weather food drink hotel was fantastic Henry enjoyed his 1st  plane ride even if he did fall asleep after having his milk bless him.  Feel so much better it was well needed and feel like my old self again.  Had lots of time to think and relax which was nice.   

Take care 

Charlie xxx


----------



## pinkpixie

Charlie glad you enjoyed your hol i am jealous!!!! Did Henry enjoy being abroad


Jo how is your treatment going


Eli how are you how is bump


Roxy how are your bubs doing


Lynn how are you


hi t everyone else


AFM am now sick of injecting have had to delay going for bloods as AF hasnt turned up yet    trying not to get too stressed as having a bit of a nightmare with the yard where i keep my horse so am looking to move him which i could really do without!!!


xxx
h


----------



## roxy1984

hi every1

sorry not posted, not been posting at all rly, but have been readin up on the thread.

good luck pinkpixie and jo for this cycle, really hope it goes all well and it works for you both. i still have my big bag of left over injections from the 1st cycle dont want to throw them owt yet im hoardin them and the cyclogest.ha.xx

lmt and eli1000-glad it all goin well for you, not long left im rly uncomfy 2, and bored coz i dont rly want to go out keep thinkin my water will go in the middle of the supermarket!! hope it all goes awell for you both.xx

chalie- glad you had a grt holiday, ive  not bin away for the last 2 yrs and rly missed it this yr, but im terrified of flyin so no plane rides was the only bonus. are you goin through ne treatment?
xx

afm-im doin ok 33wks this 2morow, babys are about 4.6lb now from scan last wk, twin 1 was head own so dr last week said if it stays that way i can go for natural and deliver the 2nd baby breach, gettin a bit nervous now but it still dosnt rly feel real, feel like im just sat around waitin now, my dr said average twins come between 35-37wks, so mite mot be to much longer.

hope every1 is ok and sorry if ive missed anythin.xxxxxx


----------



## Jo82

Roxy...sorry but lol at thinking your waters will break in the supermarket!


PP...bloody typical isn't it! when you want AF to come she buggers off on her travels. 


Charlie...lovvvveeeee Ibiza   

AFM: I'm stimming, on day 11 today. Lining is 8.9 and got around 18 follies ranging from 19-8mm plus some tiny one's. Hoping to have EC this week but will know more after the scan tomorrow morning. Other than that I am fine and dandy! Off work sick as I felt headachy and crappy but as soon as I went off my energy levels went up and I now feel fine    I won't be going back to work though regardless if we're having EC. 

Hoping and    for lots of eggies to share with my recipient xxx


----------



## lmt417

Hi Ladies,

Jo - Sounds like you should have lots of eggs for both yourself and your recipient.  Hope all goes well.

Roxy - Your bubbas weights sound good. Sorry you feel so uncomfy and hate to break the news but it just keeps getting worse!    I'm now 35wks and feel like a whale! Every day gets that little bit harder, but i'm just trying to focus on the end and having my bubbas in my arms   

Pinkpixie - Sorry AF hasnt shown up. I hope it appears soon so you can get going.

Charlie - Glad you had a lovely holiday and feeling more like yourself again.

Eli - How are you and the bump?

AFM the end is getting closer!    Hoping to manage another 2 weeks but am pretty much ready to go anytime.  Both babies are head down so going for a natural birth if possible.  

Hope everyone else is well   

Lmt x


----------



## Guest

Hi All

Charlie - thank you for the lovely personal message, it was nice to here from you

Jo - hope EC goes well

Lmt - can't believe how quick the time has gone good luck with the birth

Eli - Not long now for you either

AFM:

Been for my 20 weeks scan and all is well, found it quite nerve racking as they check so many bits
I am having a little boy.  Nice for my hubbie as he has two grown up girls so a new experience.

All seems to be going well and my consultant said they might discharge me after my next appointment at 28 weeks


----------



## pinkpixie

Gemma congrats on having a baby boy have you thought of names yet

LMT how are u getting on??

Jo how are u have u had ec

Eli how are you and bump

Roxy how are your 2 getting on??

hi to everyone else
am hoping to come on here soon and find our first birth announcement


----------



## Jo82

Hey PP....yep got 17 eggs so 8 for us and 9 for the recipient. Currently PUPO with 2 embies from day 3 and just found out we have 1 blastocyst on ice   


How's you? How's your tx going? xxx


----------



## pinkpixie

jo   congratulations thats really good when is your otd


i am doing ok this downreggin seems to take for ever so seem to have been having this round for so long.  Start my HRT on fri an back for a scan on 1st oct transfer should be 6th oct


sending you lots of


----------



## Jo82

OTD is 28th. 


Good luck with your tx. D/r'ing does seem to take forever! 


I have just been re-reading our old posts from our 2ww, seems so long ago now xxx


----------



## pinkpixie

Jo how are you coping with the 2ww

All you pregnant ladies any news yet    ?


h


----------



## Jo82

Hey chick...was great last week loads of PMA...which took a rapid nose dive for a couple of days this week as I just felt so normal. PMA is up a bit as I had aching twinges today and light-headed yesterday and felt very similar to the cycle we did together.      these are good signs and      that AF doesn't turn up. Finding it all quite    this week and just want to know now but will be resisting the early testing if possible.


PP...how is it going? Have you had any news on when you will be started stimms? xxx


----------



## pinkpixie

jo sending you lots of       will be    that you get your BFP this time.  I am not stimmin this time as having FET have down reg and am not on hrt to build linning back up think this is the most drugs i have taken in a cycle!!!!


----------



## Guest

Good luck to every one going through treatment xxx thinking of you Jo and PP

Gemma xxx


----------



## pinkpixie

thanks gemma how are you and bump??


----------



## Guest

Hi we are doing fine x time is flying by x I want to hold on to being pregnant but then looking forward to meeting my baby xxx wishing you loads of luck xxx


----------



## lmt417

Hi Ladies,

I would like to announce the arrival of Lucas James (4 pounds 10) and Evan Matthew (5 pounds 6) on the 12th September by emergency c-section!  

Only been home from hospital for a few days as Lucas had trouble feeding at first but it seems to be sorting itself out now.

The birth was a bit traumatic - I was admitted with pre-eclampsia on 9th September and was induced on 11th. After not much progress I had a c-section on the Sunday night.  The pre-eclampsia kicked in and I ended up having 2 pints of blood and too many drugs to remember - I remember the birth but afterwards I was totally out of it & couldnt get out of bed for 3 days, I was swollen like a balloon and the trauma caused me not to produce any breast milk at all which was disappointing - but at least I have help with the night feeds now!   

I will be back on shortly to catch up with everyone, hope you are all doing well   

Love Lmt x


----------



## lucy2013

Im so so pleased for you thats fantastic news two little boys lovely names too hope your not feeling too sore after your c section rest as much as you can hun CONGRATS again     

Charlie xxxx


----------



## Jo82

Congratulations LMT!!! The birth sounds hard going but glad they are here safe and sound xxx


----------



## Guest

Congratulations to you and your family xxx


----------



## roxy1984

hi

congrats lmt on your new arrivals, glad everythin is ok now and your home.xxx

good luck jo for testing rly hope you et your bfp.xxx

hope uve not got to much longer to take the drugs pinkpixie, it will all b worth it when u get ya bfp .xx

glad everythins is goin ok wiv  baby gemma, mine pregnancy has dragged.xx

hope every1 else is ok.xx


----------



## pinkpixie

Lmt congratulations and welcome to the new arrivals thats wondeful news!!!!


----------



## Eli1000

LMT congratulations on the arrival of your two lovely little boys    Wishing u a speedy recovery xxx

Jo and PP wishing u both the best of luck for this cycle     

Gemma and Roxy..really glad your babies are all safe and snug...not long now.

Hi Charlie how are things with u hun??

As for me, Im 37+3 days..baby seems to have dropped over last few days and Im feeling bit teary so suspect hormones are kicking in. Nervous about labour but cant wait to meet my lil one.

 

Elxxx


----------



## pinkpixie

Eli any news yet??


jo how are you


AFM am now PUPO with 2 little frosties   that theystick


xxx
h


----------



## roxy1984

good luck pinkpixie rly hope it works this time     .xx

joe hope you got some good news    .xx

hope every1s gettin on ok  

im gettin induced 2morow, nervous and excited   .xxx


----------



## Jo82

Hi Ya everyone...


It was a BFN for us again. Our recipient got BFP though. It's bittersweet but glad she got a bfp. Awaiting a review in November and then maybe look into immune issues before trying to thaw our blastocyst. 


Good luck PP xxx


----------



## pinkpixie

Jo     that is so unfair 


roxy good luck!!!!


hi to everyone else


----------



## Eli1000

Hello ladies,

Just a quick one to say my little boy Charlie Jay was born at 3.56am on the 24th October weighing a healthy 7lb 12oz. He is beautiful and I will never forget how blessed we are to have this little miracle.

How are the rest of you ladies?

Elixxx


----------



## pinkpixie

Eli congrats thats wonderful news hope you are all doing well, thats a good weight!!!


hi to everyone else how is everyone doing


----------



## Guest

great news eli xxx congratulations xxx


----------



## lmt417

Hi girls,

I know we dont post much on this thread anymore but I thought I should give you all a wee update.  I always check to see how you are getting on so dont stop posting!

My boys are doing well, they will be 12 weeks old on Sunday (already!   ) they are both getting big but Lucas is lagging a bit behind Evan as he was back in hospital with a urine infection then had a bad cold. He went right off his food for a while but is now back to normal thankfully.

Hope you are all doing well.

Lmt x


----------



## pinkpixie

Lynn what a lovely photo of them both i bet you cant believe how quickly they are growing.


how is everyone else doing


Gemma youi cant have long now


AFM still plodding on my gp agreed to go my level 1 immunes have had 9 vials of blood taken and have had some results back but nothing significant .  Also have an appt with gynocolgist on 15th to see if they will do a doppler scan and a hysteroscopy to check blood flow and linning havnet bothered asking for a follow uo with st marys as i know they will just say its down to luck but i am not prepared to keep going without checking some things first.  Had a lovely holiday in lanzarote which is what we needed.  Unfortunalty had a break in the other week which was horrible but hopefully we must be due some good luck soon   .  


hope everyone is ok 


xx


----------



## Eli1000

Merry Christmas lovely ladies   

PP really sorry to hear about your break in..u really are due some good luck soon.    the new year brings some answers for you and you can get on with growing a lovely bubba. Some of my friends who had endured a few IVF negative cycles ended up going to se Dr George at Nottingham hospital. He  is meant to be the miricle man who finds answers as to why IVF hasnt worked so far and ways in which he can make it work. 3 of my friends who went through many IVF failed cycles ended up there and now have twins     Is just something to keep in mind hunni xx   

LMT what beautiful babies..how are you loving life as a mummy.u must be so busy with two   

Hi Gemma how are you getting on chick?

Hows everyone else?

AFM well my little Charlie is growing fast and at 8 weeks old is weighing 13lb. He has started giving us lovely gummy smiles and cooing quite alot which is adorable.

Hope you all have a lovely xmas xxx


----------



## pinkpixie

Just wanted to say have a great christmas everyone
xx


----------



## pinkpixie

hi
just thought i would pop on and say hi and how is everyone doing
We have decided to go for more tests have had an appt at care and am going for the chicago blood tests at the beginning of march


----------



## Guest

Good luck with the tests hope they provide some answers

Gemma


----------



## lmt417

Pinkpixie - I hope your tests go well and give you some answers

Gemma - I see your little one has arrived - congratulations!!! Has it sunk in yet!

If anyone else is still out there reading this thread, hope you are well   

Lmt x


----------



## roxy1984

hi every1.

hope every 1 is ok.

congrats 2 gemma ,hope ure both doin ok,

good luck pinkpixie hope ya tests giv u sum ansas,

dont rly come on 2 much ,but do have a quik read,just wanted 2 say that i had my babies on the 9th and 10th of oct,my little boy leon was born natural,i got very ill after having leon and was rushed nfor an e c sec, some of my water had got into my blood and it causes ure body 2 attack everything, i lost conciousness and my little girls oxegyn was cut off and by the time the c sec had come she had died,its been the most heartbreaking thing weve ever had to deal with, shannon was absolutely perfect, we are so grateful 2 have leon and for me to still be here to enjoy him, ive not felt strong enuff 2 update the thread,i was in hospital for quite a while.and my heart still breaks everytime sum1 mentions her name,but fort i wud 2nite.

hope evry1 gets there chance to b a mum and enjoys every bit of it.
xxx


----------



## pinkpixie

Roxy     i am so sorry that must be so hard after everything you have been through to get there.  I cant imagine how hard it must be my heart goes out to you and your family.
xx
h


----------



## Guest

roxy - how sad, brought a tear to my eye, never heard of anything like that before.  

My little boy arrived on 6th Feb, by emergency c-section, i was induced and 12 hrs in labour but he was face up and couldnt get out.  Luckily all went well during the operation. Few days in hospital but home now xxx


----------



## pinkpixie

Gemma congratulations on your new arrival


----------



## lucy2013

Hey ladies

Roxy I'm so so sorry to hear what you have been through so heartbreaking thinking of you and your family at this time.

Gemma congrats on the birth of your little man so pleased for you xx

Pink pixie wish you all the best hunx

Jo hope your well hun x

Hey to everyone else I don't come on here much anymore but I wanted to share my news I went though a FET last oct and I'm now 17 weeks pregnant its still not sunk in after 4 miscarriages since having my little boy I'm still too scared to actually think it might work out this time. I'm been on clexane injections this time still on them now so hope they continue to work for me. Hope you don't mind me coming on here telling you all my news, I no some of you have been through a lot of heartache hope to stay in touch with you all xx

Charlie xx


----------



## pinkpixie

Charlie thats wonderful news am so pleased for you fingers crossed that everything works out ok you certainly deserve some good luck  sending you lots of


----------



## lmt417

Roxy - It must be such a bittersweet time for you, I cant imagine what you are going through.    My heart goes out to you and your family. Take care x

Charlie - So pleased to hear your news, hope all goes well for the rest of your pregnancy. x

Lmt x


----------



## roxy1984

Hi

Thanks 4 all your wishes,it s the hardest thing I've eva had 2 go through,,  but I just luck at leon and feel grateful 4 him, we r waiting 4 a tree and plaque 2 b ready at our local cemetry, so will have sumwhere 2 go soon,  
what happened 2 me during labour was rly rare, none of the drs within my trust had seen a case of it b4,its called an amniotic embolism afe, it could b as little as 1 in 80000 that it happens , which makes it harder because its so rare the drs cudnt rly tell us 2 much about why it happened,just that we were all lucky 2 still b here, which I'm thankful 2,

Congraturaltions-charlie,glad it all goin well 4 u,xx
Congrats gemma glad everythin went ok
Lmt ure little boys r gorgeous,
Hope everythins goin ok 4 u pinkpixie.and it will b ure turn nxt
And hope every1 else is ok,xxx


----------



## Eli1000

Roxy Im so sorry for your sad loss. I was so shocked when I read your post I cant find words of comfort. My heart goes out to you and your family. 

PP best of luck with the tests I know they cost a lot but it will give u piece of mind before your next go.     

Gemma and Charlie...congratulations xxx

LMT love the pic...dont they grow fast!

My Charlie is 18 wks tommorow xxx


----------



## lucy2013

Hey Ladies 

Hope everyone is doing well? i no this thread is very quite but thought i would share my news with you all

I had a little baby girl fri 1st July 4 weeks early we called her Darcie Mai she weighed 7lbs 5oz we got home on sunday evening   
cant believe she is actually here 

charlie xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Congratulations Charlie - wonderful news.    


Dear all,


Just for info this thread is now locked as most have moved onto other threads / boards.


Kind regards,


Mini x


----------

